# ESP 2016 Models released



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2016 Product Preview - The ESP Guitar Company

A ....ING GLENN TIPTON SIGNATURE MODEL. :EEK:

Also, it turns out ESP DID decide to make the Whitechapel sigs 26.5'' scale. 



> Alex Wade, Ben Savage, and Zach Householder of Whitechapel have also made significant updates to their respective models with the LTD AW-7B, LTD BS-7B QM, and LTD ZH-EC7B QM. All three are seven-string models at 26.5&#8221; baritone scale, and outstanding new finishes.






















































































Some other interesting tidbits.


> the E-II Viper Baritone offers a 27" scale with setthru construction, a 24-fret ebony fingerboard, and an EMG 81/85 pickup set, and comes in a great-looking Charcoal Metallic Satin finish.





> the new E-II EX-NT is a powerful new guitar that uses the EX shape.





> For 2016, ESP has debuted the E-II Arrow-7, a seven-string version of the exciting Arrow design.





> We&#8217;ve also made additions and updates to the ESP USA Series. The M-II NTB is a neck-thrubody design in outstanding Sapphire Black, Pearl White, and Cobalt Blue finishes, with high-end components like EMG Metalworks 81/85-X pickups. New finishes and design changes for other ESP USA models include the USA M-III (Purple Sunburst finish), the USA Eclipse (Emerald Green Sunburst with quilted maple top), and the USA Horizon-II (Amber Cherry Sunburst with flamed maple top).





> Last but certainly not least, Will Adler (Lamb of God) has a new version of his ESP Will Adler Warbird and LTD WA-WARBIRD with Fishman Fluence pickups.





> One of ESP&#8217;s most highly-respected players, Stephen Carpenter of Deftones, has updated the seven-string LTD SC-607B and the eight-string LTD SC-608B to also include Fishman Fluence pickups.





> It&#8217;s a similar story for Buz McGrath and Ken Susi of Unearth with the LTD BUZ-7QM and LTD KS-M7 ET, whose new seven-string guitars offer features like Fishman Fluence pickups and an EverTune bridge on Ken&#8217;s model, along with great new finishes and tonewoods.





> Two of ESP&#8217;s most iconic players, James Hetfield and Kirk Hammett of Metallica, also have new Signature Series models coming out in 2016. We can&#8217;t tell you the details about these guitars just yet, since they&#8217;re in the final stages of development. Around the time of the NAMM Show in late January, be prepared for some very exciting news about these new guitars that are scheduled for release in early 2016.





> Other new Signature Series artists include Alan Ashby (Of Mice & Men), who has customized a TE Series





> Mille Petrozza (Kreator) has put together a daring V-shaped model with Fishman Fluence pickups, a Floyd Rose, and glow-in-the-dark side dots with the E-II MK-1 and the LTD MK-600





> Another highly anticipated baritone guitar is the LTD Viper-200B, which features the cool double-cutaway styling of the Viper model in a 27&#8221; scale guitar that&#8217;s priced for almost any musician.





> The LTD F-200B is a baritone guitar (27&#8221; scale) with 24 frets and bolt-on construction



Bass stuff:


> Brand new to LTD are the H Series special edition basses with the H-1004SE and H-1005SE. They are based on the coveted ESP Horizon bass, but use burled maple tops in a Honey Natural finish, along with Nordstrand Big Splits pickups.





> Stream- SL5, a five-string bass at 35&#8221; scale with a larger body than the previous version, and is being made in Deep Red Metallic Satin and Snow White finishes.


----------



## dr_game0ver

No MV-200, no thx!!


----------



## JD27

Oh man, new guitar overload! Neck-Thru M-II's and those M-II 7's are cool. Those V's are dangerously awesome. I have a strange attraction to the Stream guitars. The baritone Viper is so sweet, I just wish they had a 24.75", that might be the biggest heartbreak for me. I need a Viper so, so, badly...


----------



## big_aug

Some gorgeous guitars in there


----------



## Blood Tempest

That Glenn Tipton sig rules pretty hard. Just wish it had black hardware.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Baritone Viper **** yeah.

I feel an excuse for a set of Dirty Hesher's coming on


----------



## JD27

Clearly, they are still saving a few for NAMM. I just caught that EX-NT bit in the descriptions, that could be awesome. Lot's of cool stuff anyway, finally an expansion of the E-II line that I was thinking we would have seen last year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dr_game0ver said:


> No MV-200, no thx!!



I don't think you're ever going to see an MV. I've only seen one dude that uses them and they didn't last long at all.



JD27 said:


> Clearly, they are still saving a few for NAMM. I just caught that EX-NT bit in the descriptions, that could be awesome.



Yeah, some images weren't included, such as the 5-string FF bass, a 7-string E-II Arrow, and 2 new Hammett and Hetfield sigs.


----------



## CaptainD00M

7 String viper baritone? 












I can dream haha.


----------



## Tisca

Can we assume Andy James is sticking to 25.5" on new sevens?


----------



## musicaldeath

A proper c*ck-stock horizon 3? What the actual f...  but I want to buy a Jackson Warrior in 2016


----------



## Bdtunn

Didn't see the Tipton coming, I actually like it.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Tisca said:


> Can we assume Andy James is sticking to 25.5" on new sevens?



I was hopeful too man, but if you look at the model its next too it Skolnicks and he is an avowed 24.75" guy. So 99.9999999% sure its 25.5"


----------



## isispelican

dig the stream gt!


----------



## Blytheryn

Finally a black satin 6 string Eclipse. I'll just have to swap out all the hardware on it to black, hmph. Aside from that there's some mighty tasty stuff this year... Getting huge GAS for an Arrow.


----------



## maliciousteve

So Millie as gone to ESP from Jackson. Can't blame him, he's been using Jacksons almost exclusively since Kreator first started and he's never had much promo from them. ESP should give him a little boost in that department.

I love the look of the Horizon I and M-II


----------



## kevdes93

Those new whitechapel and unearth sigs are cray


----------



## Aftertheburial13

The camo m II looks sweet, I need it


----------



## awesomeaustin

Lots of Fishmans

Also... WTF Max Cavalera?!? What is that??


----------



## JD27

Aftertheburial13 said:


> The camo m II looks sweet, I need it



You can have it now, for only $1359.20...

ESP E-II Standard M-II Neck-Thru Urban Camo Electric Guitar w/ Case | 6-String.com


----------



## Zado

Lots of cool stuff, but realy nothing catching my interest this year, a part from Lynch stuff of course.

Also, I love Glenn Tipton to death, but that signature IMHO is just visually terrible


----------



## habicore_5150

So lets see, what has caught my attention so far...

AW7B and BS7B
BUZ7B almost got me there
MII CTM
M400s
TE200s


----------



## austink

The Ken Susi sig looks so good! I always prefer a reverse headstock on pointy headstocks.


----------



## Andromalia

Weird about the Glenn Tipton sig. Although he indeed has played a SG for a good number of years, he's played ESP for what, 6 months ?  Having trouble identifying Mille Petrozza with something else than a Jackson too.
That Horizon I in candy red is a trap too, but I guess ESP logo means 6K nowadays, so it's out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A GT sig does make some sense. Hamer died 2 years ago. He also probably had some experience with ESP since KK Downing was endorsed with them previous to KxK. 

Seems like it combines his old favorite SG Special, his Hamer GT Phantom, and his love of red.  I'm curious about the GT 81's, though.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

CaptainD00M said:


> Baritone Viper **** yeah.
> 
> I feel an excuse for a set of Dirty Hesher's coming on


I don't feel good about the baritone vipers, personally - I have an old Viper 400 series and that thing neck dives like a bastard already - I can't imagine making it longer would help that at all.


----------



## jl-austin

If you like black, this is your year for ESP (as is every year, really), haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jl-austin said:


> If you like black, this is your year for ESP (as is every year, really), haha.



Are you colorblind? I'm seeing a ....ton of colorful guitars. 

Hell, this is probably the most colorful lineup ESP has had in years.


----------



## JD27

jl-austin said:


> If you like black, this is your year for ESP (as is every year, really), haha.



You can have it in any color you want as long as it's black.  But to be fair, this doesn't represent all of the color options.


----------



## metallidude3

The M 7's and the Buz model are dangerously close to everything that I want in a guitar...


----------



## gnoll

How about some hardtail M series guitars, eh?!? Come on...


----------



## crystallake

Diggin' the new EII Horizon NT-II in black satin.


----------



## Triple-J

One thing I like is that they've put a hardtail bridge on the H series which makes it different and gives it more of an identity of it's own which is something I thought they should have done a while ago as I've always felt it's too similar to the MH series.
Apart from that I like the Tipton sig (even though I have a weird dislike of locking trems on Gibson style shapes) the Unearth sigs are cool and I'm curious to see if the new Stef models have any other changes made apart from the pickups (I'm hoping for some colours) but the AW-7B is at the top of my list.


----------



## DoomJazz

Cockstock Horizon III!!!   

...

But no fixed bridge....


----------



## big_aug

God please let Hetfield sig be badass explorer. I need it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For the record, the ESP Horizon III is going to be CRAZY expensive. Like, nearly $3000 - $4500.


----------



## Louis Cypher

fcuking loving the Lynch LTD Burnt/Carved Tiger, here's hoping its significantly less than the great man's Mr Scary version

Also hoping the Hammett sig will be another horror graphic as I love my White Zombie Ltd from 2014


----------



## MoshJosh

Mmm gotta love that Horizon-I


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For the record, the ESP Horizon III is going to be CRAZY expensive. Like, nearly $3000 - $4500.



On sale maybe!  That's an Original, it's going to be $5000 easily.


----------



## HoneyNut

So , now everyone has an orange guitar of sorts: Ibanez, Jackson, and now ESP. 

Horizon III is giving me some gas issues.


----------



## cwhitey2

Holy cow. ESP nailed it. Just take my money now!!!


----------



## V_man

great to see the v-ii coming back now I need a white guitar


----------



## CaptainD00M

Jeesan said:


> So , now everyone has an orange guitar of sorts: Ibanez, Jackson, and now ESP.
> 
> Horizon III is giving me some gas issues.



You forgot Schecter with the Merrow Lambo finish.


----------



## WolleK

You can read on the ESP Forum that there will be maybe a Hetfield Snakebyte Flying V

Can be also seen here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a59Y6ALUr54&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ArtDecade

WolleK said:


> You can read on the ESP Forum that there will be maybe a Hetfield Snakebyte Flying V



That would be an immediate order for me.


----------



## manu80

Waiting for the Mets new sig but otherwise, not impressed...


----------



## Desolate1

maliciousteve said:


> So Millie as gone to ESP from Jackson. Can't blame him, he's been using Jacksons almost exclusively since Kreator first started and he's never had much promo from them. ESP should give him a little boost in that department.
> 
> I love the look of the Horizon I and M-II



Did you forget about the signature King V they did for him a few years ago? It was a limited edition Europe only release but he was still given a sig. guitar by Jackson. Apparently it did not sell well or else it probably have made it to a regular production model. He was also in a good portion of the print adds they had for that year and was on the cover of their catalog for that year if I remember correctly. In my opinion his new LTD sig. is an ugly copy of a King V. 

Regarding ESP's new guitars for 2016 they have some pretty nice looking stuff.


----------



## Zado

JD27 said:


> On sale maybe!  That's an Original, it's going to be $5000 easily.



I hope the Snapper models will cost slightly less, honestly...


----------



## misingonestring

That Horizon III though!!!

Can I please have my tax return early please?


----------



## feraledge

ESP Horizon I in the US?


----------



## Blytheryn

crystallake said:


> Diggin' the new EII Horizon NT-II in black satin.



Where u see dis? :Yum:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

What about wacky new Japanese artist models? That's why I'm interested in when it comes to looking at ESPs I'm never going to buy.


----------



## Iamatlas

That E II MR Seven...... OMG........


----------



## 693

What happened to the cockstocks on the regular esp and e-II Horizons? Are they gone? Guess the 2015 models will drop in price, yey!

And that Queenryche guitar must be the most ugly thing ever made, do people really buy that stuff?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Some great ones on the new lineup. Mille Petrozza, Alex Skolnick, all the Whitechapel sigs (I assume the Ben Savage sig is 27 scale...then I'm in trouble), the return of the Vipers (in baritone to boot) very good lineup so far. 




Grand Moff Tim said:


> What about wacky new Japanese artist models? That's why I'm interested in when it comes to looking at ESPs I'm never going to buy.





It's been rather quiet on that end though. So far there's 2 new ones now available.











Then there's this Taiwanese exclusive:






Syu's due for a new one too. He's been playing a new black/red Crying V of late.


----------



## bloc

Nothing really caught my eye except those M-400's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The fanned-fret bass will be 36.25'' - 34'' on the 4-string, and 37'' - 34'' on the 5-string. So, yeah, much better fan than the Ibanez FF. At least IMO.


----------



## A-Branger

the year of the "V" seems like


pretty cool options there, but not many 7 strings on the LTD line  apart from the sigs


----------



## Smoked Porter

I see that red TE-200 with some locking tuners, a new nut, and Black Winters in my future.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

That Zach Householder sig has to be the classiest 7 string I've ever seen


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's been rather quiet on that end though.



Is the V Syu plays in this video going to get a release?

Or did it already and I missed it?


----------



## LordHar

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The fanned-fret bass will be 36.25'' - 34'' on the 4-string, and 37'' - 34'' on the 5-string. So, yeah, much better fan than the Ibanez FF. At least IMO.



Do you happen to know what the string spacing is on the 5?


----------



## Nlelith

A lot less TOMs, a lot more passive pickups, some tasty colors and baritone sevens? That's good. They still need to drop those pickup rings on guitars with passive pickups, but otherwise this year is a big step forward for ESP/LTD, as I see it. A lot of models caught my eye, but I need to see full specs to make sure if I'm interested in those. And those multiscale basses? Already on the GAS list.


----------



## jwade

Those Stream guitars are mother....ing beautiful. How have I never seen that model before?


----------



## Hollowway

I feel like they should have put the triryche logo on the Michael Wilton sig. How are we supposed to know that's a Queensryche guitar?


----------



## cpfc_fan

So no top end King V's set for next year? The arrow is the closest I suppose but it's still not a king v


----------



## Blytheryn

cpfc_fan said:


> So no top end King V's set for next year? The arrow is the closest I suppose but it's still not a king v



You missed the E-II V STD!  String thru, but hey


----------



## Viginez

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Then there's this Taiwanese exclusive:


why the bc rich headstock?


----------



## deftones-88

GuitarBizarre said:


> I don't feel good about the baritone vipers, personally - I have an old Viper 400 series and that thing neck dives like a bastard already - I can't imagine making it longer would help that at all.



You'd think man! I have the 'Grynch' model which is Hetfields 27" baritone Viper and it is perfectly weighted, no neck dive whatsoever. 

Funny cause on the other hand I also own the Matt Devries MFA-600 which is a 25.5" and that has a very slight neck dive.


----------



## crystallake

Blytheryn said:


> Where u see dis? :Yum:



Sorry, see-thru black.


----------



## deftones-88

I was really hoping for a new RZK sig. I thought as Rammstein were coming back it may happen this year but oh well ... maybe next when they've established themselves back on the scene.! I'd love an LTD eclipse sig of some sort, 25.5" scale with a floyd and custom Richard Z finish.


----------



## MrYakob

Damn, I was hoping for a couple more Evertune equipped models this year. My EC-1000ET has been a blessing for live shows and I would love to have a second different stock Evertune guitar.


----------



## StrmRidr

693 said:


> What happened to the cockstocks on the regular esp and e-II Horizons? Are they gone? Guess the 2015 models will drop in price, yey!
> 
> And that Queenryche guitar must be the most ugly thing ever made, do people really buy that stuff?



I think they will still be around. They just added the Horizon-II to the lineup this year.

I may have to pick one up in Tiger Eye Sunburst. I love the look of the pointed ESP six inline headstock


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Is the V Syu plays in this video going to get a release?
> 
> Or did it already and I missed it?




I believe he practically just got that V prior to that video shoot. I know it's his third Crying V as it's got the rosewood board instead of maple and he's gone experimenting with pickups again (IIRC specs were a SD 59/Custom hybrid, with a coil tap blade switch). 

Usually every Galneryus album (or every second album), ESP throw out a new Syu sig as a tie in. This could happen maybe around either February or maybe May when the new set of Japanese sigs tend to show up. 

There's also the new Takamizawa sig. "Hideous" comments  shield on.






That one will probably show up on the ESP page soon enough though.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Blytheryn said:


> You missed the E-II V STD!  String thru, but hey



E-II Mate. Was personally hoping for an Original series ESP model.


----------



## possumkiller

Dammit. Three MII 7 models and the only one with a reverse headstock has a god damned evertune...


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> E-II Mate. Was personally hoping for an Original series ESP model.



The custom shop is your friend.  That is my only problem with the original series. If I am going to dump $5000 on a new guitar, it's going to be made to my specs.


----------



## crystallake

JD27 said:


> The custom shop is your friend.  That is my only problem with the original series. If I am going to dump $5000 on a new guitar, it's going to be made to my specs.



Word around town is that the CS is just about the same price as the Original Series. Might as well just go Custom at that point.


----------



## cpfc_fan

JD27 said:


> The custom shop is your friend.  That is my only problem with the original series. If I am going to dump $5000 on a new guitar, it's going to be made to my specs.



If only I could ask the kind folks are the California factory to build one for me for the $4000 mark like the Eclipse I got from them. It really is the easiest guitar to play that I own. If they could do a King V for me then I'd be over that like flys on



but I don't think they do that. I may now have to go down the Jackson path and pick up a second hand one. There is one I am currently tracking but it's a case of do I pull the trigger. It's really cheap too compared to a brand new ESP King V.


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> If only I could ask the kind folks are the California factory to build one for me for the $4000 mark like the Eclipse I got from them. It really is the easiest guitar to play that I own. If they could do a King V for me then I'd be over that like flys on
> 
> 
> 
> but I don't think they do that. I may now have to go down the Jackson path and pick up a second hand one. There is one I am currently tracking but it's a case of do I pull the trigger. It's really cheap too compared to a brand new ESP King V.



Yeah, someone looked into a custom USA build, it was a lot more the $4000. I wish they would do a custom select program like Jackson, that would be awesome. I need a V as well, the new E-II models look great, I think i would lean towards the SV.


----------



## theicon2125

Uh oh, looks like I know where most of my tax return is going. Probably ought to use the rest to buy my wife something


----------



## BusinessMan

That new buz McGrath model though 0_0


----------



## KIMERA666

Found this


----------



## Edika

Damn there are at least 7 guitars I really like in this lineup. ESP is killing it this year with the models they're putting out. Along with the models from Schecter that have leaked it seems like a promising year. Sigh and I was hoping for no more purchases for the next 2-3 years but it's going to be tough .


----------



## Ivars V

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Then there's this Taiwanese exclusive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syu's due for a new one too. He's been playing a new black/red Crying V of late.



Wow! The Laiho fanboyism is real.


----------



## curlyvice

Edika said:


> I was hoping for no more purchases for the next 2-3 years .





There is no avoiding the GAS. Resistance is futile.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whats the deal with everyone making those Dean ripoff headstocks? First Carvin did, and now ESP is doing it.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

theicon2125 said:


> Uh oh, looks like I know where most of my tax return is going. Probably ought to use the rest to buy my wife something



buy your wife a guitar too. When she says I don't want this, what am I going to do with a guitar? Then you say , fine then you don't want I'll keep it. 

problem solved!


----------



## dr_game0ver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think you're ever going to see an MV. I've only seen one dude that uses them and they didn't last long at all.



I've played one some years ago and it was fantastic but i was young and stupid so i got a old beat-up 86 Charvel instead...


----------



## theicon2125

Unleash The Fury said:


> buy your wife a guitar too. When she says I don't want this, what am I going to do with a guitar? Then you say , fine then you don't want I'll keep it.
> 
> problem solved!



She actually asked if I could teach her how to play so this would be a funny joke.


----------



## Konfyouzd

That Ken Susi model makes me very happy...


----------



## canuck brian

I guess Im buying Ben Savages siganture guitar next year.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

2016 Product Preview - The ESP Guitar Company
















Seeing that it looks very similar to his ESP custom from this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/272024-ngd-esp-custom-shop-swamp-ash-aw-7-a.html
I kind of wonder if the scale length is 26.25" like his custom. Anyway, I think it looks absolutely awesome!!!!


----------



## 101

feraledge said:


> ESP Horizon I in the US?



Didn't read the whole thread, but this right here nails it.

Traditional Japanese market only product finally brought to the US. This is what they should've pushed in the US along with the E-II bull.... originally. A little slow and conservative, but a great move. If they intend to have global pricing tiers, break down the regional walls and let the brand stand on it's own merits.

Hopefully this is the consistent msg to the US market they intend to express at winter NAMM.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

theicon2125 said:


> She actually asked if I could teach her how to play so this would be a funny joke.



wow really that's a coincidence huh. you can still buy her one and maybe she won't like it then you get "stuck" with another guitar lol


----------



## A-Branger

you are a bit too late to the party

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/305166-esp-2016-models-released.html

did you check the forums?


----------



## A-Branger

Konfyouzd said:


> That Ken Susi model makes me very happy...



really digging the silver one too


and cant read his name without saying "sushi" in my mind lol...... sorry but cant help it


----------



## Blytheryn

Ivars V said:


> Wow! The Laiho fanboyism is real.



That body doesn't look exactly like an Alexi, but the similarities are there... I wish they would bring out a signature model without that bloody neon green skull and crossbones. Ugh.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Ooops, my bad! I'll join the other thread then.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Re Alex Wade's, does anyone know the scale length? His custom model he got looks very similar to this LTD model but it had 26.25" scale, yeah I know, but that's what Alex wrote in his NGD http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/272024-ngd-esp-custom-shop-swamp-ash-aw-7-a.html


----------



## deftones-88

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Re Alex Wade's, does anyone know the scale length? His custom model he got looks very similar to this LTD model but it had 26.25" scale, yeah I know, but that's what Alex wrote in his NGD http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/272024-ngd-esp-custom-shop-swamp-ash-aw-7-a.html



The press release states:

Alex Wade, Ben Savage, and Zach Householder of Whitechapel have also made significant updates to their respective models with the LTD AW-7B, LTD BS-7B QM, and LTD ZH-EC7B QM. All three are seven-string models at 26.5 baritone scale, and outstanding new finishes.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

deftones-88 said:


> The press release states:
> 
> Alex Wade, Ben Savage, and Zach Householder of Whitechapel have also made significant updates to their respective models with the LTD AW-7B, LTD BS-7B QM, and LTD ZH-EC7B QM. All three are seven-string models at 26.5 baritone scale, and outstanding new finishes.



Awesome!!!! But now my wallet is in trouble  I'm completely in awe of the Wade & Householder models. Now given Schecter's new Keith Merrow's model in natural finish, Houston, we have a problem


----------



## Mprinsje

yes.


----------



## Mangle

Not an ESP guy at all but, that Horizon III looks pretty interesting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> That body doesn't look exactly like an Alexi, but the similarities are there... I wish they would bring out a signature model without that bloody neon green skull and crossbones. Ugh.



I don't think he just means the guitar. 

The dude looks like a Taiwanese clone of Alexi.


----------



## theicon2125

Even though I won't have money for it because I'm buying the Zach Householder model (placed a deposit with my dealer yesterday  ) I'm really curious about the E-II MR Seven.







Something about it just really catches my eye. It makes me sooooo happy to see ESP moving away from soapbar routing on guitars. Plus the MR Seven looks like it has some sort of passives in it to begin with. Can't wait to see the full specs on it.


----------



## Blytheryn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think he just means the guitar.
> 
> The dude looks like a Taiwanese clone of Alexi.



Haha, I see it now... Down to the nail polish and soul patch.


----------



## electriceye

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A GT sig does make some sense. Hamer died 2 years ago. He also probably had some experience with ESP since KK Downing was endorsed with them previous to KxK.
> 
> Seems like it combines his old favorite SG Special, his Hamer GT Phantom, and his love of red.  I'm curious about the GT 81's, though.



I'm sorry. I'm just wrapping my head around this. IT MAKES NO SENSE WHATSOEVER. Glenn has *never* had a relationship with ESP. Not even on this last tour. He's only been playing his old Hamers. And....I just don't even know what to say. The guitar itself is f'ing HIDEOUS. It's an LTD, so that's a no-go for me. 

Glenn has been my #1 guitar hero since 1983. I just....This makes no sense to me. I don't know how many of you even saw them on tour the past year and a half. Glenn is having an extremely difficult time playing now. It's painful to watch.  Clearly, something is wrong with him. There's been plenty of talk abut a new album and such, but I honestly don't think Glenn is going to play for much longer. This is just extremely weird.


----------



## Taikatatti

A-Branger said:


> really digging the silver one too
> 
> 
> and cant read his name without saying "sushi" in my mind lol...... sorry but cant help it



That silver looks amazing, definitely something different.

In my native language Susi means wolf, so that makes it even more awesome


----------



## NeglectedField

Joocey lineup. Shame that the SN and TE series have the daft looking headstock. The one they have on the Michael Wilton and Alex Wade models makes more sense.


----------



## big_aug

Have there been any more details about the new Hetfield and Hammet Sigs?


----------



## Zhysick

New HET sig???







(From the vídeo of the SN1000 review...)


----------



## manu80

Come on Jamz, you can do better than those shape rip offs...


----------



## JD27

2016 is going to be the year of the bevel!


----------



## Sicarius

Is that budget Viper 200B also a baritone? Could be an option for some people.

But gosh, I'd love to get the E-II Viper but that thing is definitely going to be upper 1k.


----------



## JD27

Sicarius said:


> Is that budget Viper 200B also a baritone? Could be an option for some people.
> 
> But gosh, I'd love to get the E-II Viper but that thing is definitely going to be upper 1k.



It is a baritone. And yeah the E-II Baritone Viper is likely going to be in the mid $1000s. 



> Another highly anticipated baritone guitar is the LTD Viper-200B, which features the cool double-cutaway styling of the Viper model in a 27 scale guitar thats priced for almost any musician.


----------



## Mathemagician

I just want a bolt on m-2 7string with a flatmount non trem. Come ON. tone pros style cuts up my hand/....s with my preferred string height. I basically want a 7 string KH2 without the skulls. I'll play that thing in highlighter colors I don't give AF. I know I'm just going to have to go Kiesel though, and that's not a bad fate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zhysick said:


> New HET sig???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From the vídeo of the SN1000 review...)



If that's what it looks like, then count me out. 

I was expecting symmetrical horns, not asymmetrical.


----------



## cardinal

Yeah, but that other thread isn't in the seven string forum. I dont go in there often.

A few years ago I would have been very interested in those M 7s, but I'm really turned off by the fact that hey apparently aren't good enough to be a real ESP.


----------



## Zado

Some years ago I'd have killed to see an Horizon I worldwide avaiable...


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

theicon2125 said:


> Uh oh, looks like I know where most of my tax return is going. Probably ought to use the rest to buy my wife something



I'm loving it! Even slightly more than the Wade model which I also find irresistible. It seems fairly close to his custom ESP, they just dialed down the sig stuff (which is great). It remains to be seen if it has double binding, and how the neck joint looks & feels if that was the case. Pics below, first one is the LTD model, rest are from Zach's Instagram of his ESP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I love how Zach went from having the most boring sig model (Sorry dude, just didn't seem really exciting) out of the Whitechapel sigs, to having the most unique and coolest sig out of the entire ESP lineup.


----------



## theicon2125

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I'm loving it! Even slightly more than the Wade model which I also find irresistible. It seems fairly close to his custom ESP, they just dialed down the sig stuff (which is great). It remains to be seen if it has double binding, and how the neck joint looks & feels if that was the case. Pics below, first one is the LTD model, rest are from Zach's Instagram of his ESP.



I can't really tell from the picture but it looks like the back is clear finish like his custom shop one. Also if anyone is wondering about the neck joint, Zach said it's set neck made to look like neck through, so I'm guessing that means set-through.


----------



## shadowlife

Love the Burner finish on that Snapper, and the Lynch carved tiger.


----------



## electriceye

I'm liking that H+S Horizon!! Any idea on the price for the H-1?


----------



## oremus91

ESP is one of my favorite companies and it makes me sad to see how long it takes them ti implement things in their line that I like. I'm really stoked to see the M-II CTM and new Horizon III but I'm so sick of them only releasing painted necks, TOMs or anything black gloss.

Is it too much to ask for a hipshot M-II or M-III with either a bolt on or satin neck? That's all I really want.


----------



## Bearitone

oremus91 said:


> ESP is one of my favorite companies and it makes me sad to see how long it takes them ti implement things in their line that I like. I'm really stoked to see the M-II CTM and new Horizon III but I'm so sick of them only releasing painted necks, TOMs or anything black gloss.
> 
> Is it too much to ask for a hipshot M-II or M-III with either a bolt on or satin neck? That's all I really want.



Truth! I'm so sick of the TOMs


----------



## Bearitone

I really hope that one day, they make a baritone Ben Weinman signature


----------



## DeathCubeK

holy gawd that esp e-ii m-ii seven is amazing.


----------



## YouAreAwesome

Zhysick said:


> New HET sig???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From the vídeo of the SN1000 review...)



Was thinking about a v model and how I'd like a Metallica sig. This would fit right in and it looks awesome.


----------



## ArtDecade

^ I can live with that. Looks like his pickups in the above V-type shape. Sign me up... as long as its an LTD. I can't afford the big guns yet!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I really like the Ken Susi sig, I've heard really good things about the Fishman pickups.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Dat TE-200 in sunburst.


----------



## Rawkmann

SV and Standard V models that aren't signatures? FUUUU ESP! I didn't need a reason to spend more money this early in the year already!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The SV was a HUGE surprise, and I was honestly amazed to see it released.  The last time they did it in the US, it didn't sell well. Then again, they gave it the ugly camo finish.  Glad to see they wised up and gave it a proper Rhoads finish.

I wish ESP did more with the SV, though. I think I love the shape more than a Rhoads.


----------



## Zado

Any chance for the Lynch to have the Arcane signature pup? I'd be deeply interested if so..........


----------



## Rawkmann

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The SV was a HUGE surprise, and I was honestly amazed to see it released.  The last time they did it in the US, it didn't sell well. Then again, they gave it the ugly camo finish.  Glad to see they wised up and gave it a proper Rhoads finish.
> 
> I wish ESP did more with the SV, though. I think I love the shape more than a Rhoads.



I've considered getting that camo SV actually but I don't think I could ever live with that finish. Thank God we are getting one in a decent color finally.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The SV was a HUGE surprise, and I was honestly amazed to see it released.  The last time they did it in the US, it didn't sell well. Then again, they gave it the ugly camo finish.  Glad to see they wised up and gave it a proper Rhoads finish.
> 
> I wish ESP did more with the SV, though. I think I love the shape more than a Rhoads.



Makes me happy I held out on buying an Arrow, I like the SV more. Out of all the new models (and there is some cool stuff), I think I am more likely to get a SV.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

A lot of well-established ESP artists are really changing up their signature models this year. Seriously...

That new Ken Susi model though. 

I've been keeping my eye on the ESP/Edwards market over in Japan for a few weeks now. I wonder if anything interesting is going to be released over there.



oremus91 said:


> Is it too much to ask for a hipshot M-II or M-III with either a bolt on or satin neck? That's all I really want.


They do have some models with Floyd Rose trems on them. I'm not much of a TOM fan myself. 

But personally, I would like to see either a 6 or 7-string neck-through Horizon III with a Hipshot bridge and either a satin or natural satin neck. Ditto for a 6 or 7-string Mystique. Shoot, make it a bolt-on with a natural oiled neck if they have to. It would be different.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

It's good to see the E-II line slowly expand. The Eclipses need a lot of refinement in my opinion. The aesthetics and raw specs of the LTDs are way better than the E-II Eclipses.


----------



## TGOD

Hat's off to Householder. At least now there's an ESP/LTD singlecut I'm actually interested in.


----------



## Andromalia

The Ken Susi is the one that would fit my bill the most at the moment, seeing how I want to try an evertune bridge. I want to go upmarket from my current IL 7 (don't mistake me, it was a good buy to test the 7 string waters for itys price) but rarely use floyds any longer so the new MII is out. (Plus, I may not be a headstock snob but in ESP matters, yes I am. booo EII  )
The KS price point should warrant something else than a LTD headstock though.

I'm a bit baffled they managed to put a bevel on a JH sig of all things. (If that is indeed the JH sig)


----------



## A-Branger

Andromalia said:


> I'm a bit baffled they managed to put a bevel on a JH sig of all things. (If that is indeed the JH sig)



that bevel on that new sig V of him is not as because the "bevel fad" we had thanks to Kiesel, not because they "started it", but more because people got aware of it thanks to the Aries.

IF you see the Snakebite explorer, it has a big ass bevel on it. So its understandable his new V would have the same design concept on it, the bevel, same cut angles on the pointy stuff and the headstock (if you see the metallica video they post it earlier in the tread where he has what it looks to the a barewood prototype)

I dont mind that bevel at all, it looks cool. My problem as someone else already pointed out is the asymmetrical shape. That design is screaming to be symetrical, and the differences in lenght of the two horns in that photo is not strong enough to make it a desirable shape like a King V or an Arrow


----------



## feraledge

^ This. They kind of snuck the bevel on the Snakebyte in at some point, but I think it looks like a pretty comfortable move personally. As much as I take part in the bevel jokes in terms of Kiesel, there's no question that bevels can make a guitar more comfortable, it's just this trend of cutting tops (literally cutting corners) instead of bending tops that drives me crazy. Just looks bad and the justifications make it worse.


----------



## Bdtunn

If that is the jh I don't think I mind it. Depending on the headstock of course. If they use a similar shape to one of the horns that would be cool. But I imagine it will be a point 3x3.


----------



## Dime1012

^ same headstock on the V as his explorer snakebyte


----------



## Bdtunn

^ hmmmm I guess the lines are the same as the v but not sure about that choice....


----------



## cpfc_fan

The horns on Hetfield's Sig V look too different to what I would like in a V. Massive shame too as I think this could've had potential as I really really LOVE my ESP Snakebyte!


----------



## big_aug

I hope that's not Het's new Sig. I don't want a V =/


----------



## ArtDecade

big_aug said:


> I hope that's not Het's new Sig. I don't want a V =/



So... don't buy it.


----------



## DIM3S0UL

ESP has some serious offers this year. As a huge Unearth Fan i have to say that they're Signatures are look amazing, especially the Ken Susi with the Evertune Bridge. Silver is always a mighty colour.

And i was extremely happy to see that they do the SV with the reverse sharkfin inlays again.


----------



## gunch

Good to see more hardtails this year, digging the H401, even though it's probably a Wilkinson fauxshot


----------



## feraledge

silverabyss said:


> Good to see more hardtails this year, digging the H401, even though it is an LTD fauxshot



Corrected and confirmed.
So if ESP put out an LTD Deluxe H/MH that was 27" scale 7 string with an actual Hipshot would some of you be convinced enough to buy one? They seem like the last to cave on the Hipshot trend, but who knows, they haven't announced everything and might have a surprise.


----------



## big_aug

ArtDecade said:


> So... don't buy it.



I want it to be a cool new Sig that I do want to buy. I don't understand how that's confusing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I feel the same. I mean, I'm fine with a Hetfield V, but the fact they went for a offset Rhoads style instead of a symmetrical V style like he used for pretty much his entire career is pretty blah. A symmetrical V with those hooked horns could have looked 100x more badass.


----------



## feraledge

Unfortunately for all of us, ESP isn't handing over the signature design options to a 25 year old Hetfield.


----------



## Blytheryn

All things considered though, I think it still looks great... Wonder what the headstock will look like.


----------



## WolleK

DIM3S0UL said:


> ESP has some serious offers this year. As a huge Unearth Fan i have to say that they're Signatures are look amazing, especially the Ken Susi with the Evertune Bridge. Silver is always a mighty colour.
> 
> And i was extremely happy to see that they do the SV with the reverse sharkfin inlays again.




But Unearth will be always connected with Ibanez S 7 string for me.... (even if Buzz new model looks pretty awesome)


----------



## feraledge

To all who missed it.


----------



## ArtDecade

big_aug said:


> I hope that's not Het's new Sig. I don't want a V =/





ArtDecade said:


> So... don't buy it.





big_aug said:


> I want it to be a cool new Sig that I do want to buy. I don't understand how that's confusing?



It is a cool signature V. I like it.  You aren't obligated to buy it... plus he has numerous other designs that aren't Vs.


----------



## big_aug

ArtDecade said:


> It is a cool signature V. I like it.  You aren't obligated to buy it... plus he has numerous other designs that aren't Vs.



I know that I'm not obligated to buy it. I was just saying I was disappointed. Hetfield is my favorite player. I like Explorers. I own/owned his Sigs. I was hoping for something else i could get. 

I don't know why you are so fixated on it. I'm glad that you like it. I don't think its bad. I don't dislike it. I had hope for other things.


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A symmetrical V with those hooked horns could have looked 100x more badass.



I agree 100%. I just wish they would re-release this beast that I fell in love with when I first started playing guitar.


----------



## Dime1012

I've got one


----------



## Mathemagician

WolleK said:


> But Unearth will be always connected with Ibanez S 7 string for me.... (even if Buzz new model looks pretty awesome)



I picked up a used copy of his current sig. And found the neck to be quite thick (IMO) for what is supposed to be a shred guitar. Idk what it was, maybe the painted neck making me think it's thicker? But I didn't enjoy what I thought was an amazingly specc'd guitar. Still is, guess it's just not meant to be mine. I'll keep waiting for the right M to come along. 

The Het V looks cool, though I could see wishing it was "balanced" like a full size.


----------



## theicon2125

Dime1012 said:


> I've got one



I'm so jealous  Even though it doesn't fit what I look for in guitars these days it's still on my list of favorite guitars. If they released one in 25.5" scale I don't think I'd be able to help myself.


----------



## WolleK

theicon2125 said:


> I agree 100%. I just wish they would re-release this beast that I fell in love with when I first started playing guitar.



So, i heard you like this?







Pretty bad ass sounding guitar but i sold mine last month ago because it was the only V i had that i couldn´t play while sitting


----------



## WolleK

Mathemagician said:


> I picked up a used copy of his current sig. And found the neck to be quite thick (IMO) for what is supposed to be a shred guitar. Idk what it was, maybe the painted neck making me think it's thicker? But I didn't enjoy what I thought was an amazingly specc'd guitar. Still is, guess it's just not meant to be mine. I'll keep waiting for the right M to come along.
> 
> The Het V looks cool, though I could see wishing it was "balanced" like a full size.



Interesting because the specs says extra thin flat. Think i will test drive the new signature, the finish on the old one looks always kind of fake....

BTW: Ibanez S Porn in the style of Unearth ( the only S with replacement neck with sea lines inlays)


----------



## feraledge

6-String.com provides


----------



## feraledge

~6:45, flips over the EX and shows the new smooth neck heel. Looks super awesome. Very solid move there.
~7:40, NEW HEEL on the ECs too!! 

Rad.


----------



## oppgulp

Thanks for the video!


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> 6-String.com provides



They upgraded the hardware on a lot of those.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I'm shocked they still haven't offered reverse headstocks on the EXs and Vs in the LTD line over the years.


----------



## 693

Wow, this comes with usb-rechargeble battery, floyd and fluence pickups. This looks real good for a "budget"-guitar.


----------



## NeglectedField

Unf, those guitars look so much better 'in the flesh'.


----------



## Mathemagician

WolleK said:


> Interesting because the specs says extra thin flat.



The whole reason I wanted one last year. But my KH2 is extra thin flat and feels much thinner, even being a 6. And my 7 string sterling jp70 felt thinner too. Idk, just my 2cents.


----------



## theicon2125

Of course they didn't go into detail on the signature models  I guess I'll have to wait for NAMM to get a better look at the ZH Eclipse. Nice to see the new EC heel though since that's what will be on the ZH.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda bummed the SN series is replacing the ST series.  Oh well, I ....ing love the Snapper so that's kind of a bonus. And they DID upgrade the stock hardware to Wilkinson, which I think is a big bonus as well.

EDIT: I wonder why they didn't to an EC-200B or M/MH/H-200B?? I'd assume those would have been a big seller.

EDIT2: Didn't realize those new M-400s were bolt-on. Awesome.  Especially the sky blue one... Hnnng.


----------



## 693

only the ltd's, I think e-ii are still in production.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda bummed the SN series is replacing the ST series.  Oh well, I ....ing love the Snapper so that's kind of a bonus. And they DID upgrade the stock hardware to Wilkinson, which I think is a big bonus as well.



It's a great addition to the catalog, as long as they keep the Vintage Plus intact and safe


----------



## 693

If it weren't for the "relic" finish on the vintage plus, I would have bought one years ago. Hope they come back with the Floyd one without the damn relic paintjob.


----------



## Zado

693 said:


> If it weren't for the "relic" finish on the vintage plus, I would have bought one years ago. Hope they come back with the Floyd one without the damn relic paintjob.



Like this one?
ESP VINTAGE PLUS FR OW (NUOVA) - #3568184 - su Mercatino Musicale in Chitarre Elettriche


----------



## feraledge

^ Not a 2016 ESP, but damn that guitar deserves a proper pic post.


----------



## crystallake

Breaking Benjamin EC sig. Looks like a baritone.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BALKIdAQiOE/?taken-by=espguitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

1) ....ing finally Ben gets a sig guitar. 

2) What the .... is with everyone getting red pickups?  It doesn't really fit Ben's aesthetic at all. I was expecting a semi-hollow EC like his PRS.

I definitely see it being a baritone, though. Could either be 27 or 28'', since Ben used both.


----------



## JD27

Not all of the Vintage Plus models had the relic finish on them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NAMM 2016: ESP Guitars Introduces Multi-Scaled Designs, New Five- and Six-String Basses and More | Guitar World


----------



## bnzboy

Breaking Benjamin's Benjamin Burnley Signature model confirmed:






https://www.instagram.com/benjaminburnleybb/?hl=en


----------



## MatthewK

I dig the hell out of the Stream G and SV.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

bnzboy said:


> Breaking Benjamin's Benjamin Burnley Signature model confirmed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/benjaminburnleybb/?hl=en



Yesssssssssssssssss.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm just really surprised by the red. He never really seemed like someone that was into red. 

I think ESP just had a ton of red .... to get rid of, since Gary Holt and Glenn Tipton both have red guitars. 

...Also I find it very weird how I'm talking about Benjamin Burnley, Gary Holt, and Glenn Tipton, all in the same reply.


----------



## jl-austin

I really like those LTD M-400's Not because they are crazy good, or anything like that. I just could use a "workhorse" guitar, and those would be perfect! I am not sure about the colors though. ESP's are supposed to be black!!!! LOL!!!! (sarcasm)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 1) ....ing finally Ben gets a sig guitar.
> 
> 2) What the .... is with everyone getting red pickups?  It doesn't really fit Ben's aesthetic at all. I was expecting a semi-hollow EC like his PRS.
> 
> I definitely see it being a baritone, though. Could either be 27 or 28'', since Ben used both.


^ All these thoughts. 

I liked his PRS far better though. PRS must not have been giving him enough free stuff, or ESP/LTD came in and offered to give him way more free stuff (because, ya know, LTD = cheaper guitars, so they can afford to).


----------



## 693

If one of those without the damn relic shows up for decent price I'm jumping on it, escpecially the floyd one!


----------



## JD27

693 said:


> If one of those without the damn relic shows up for decent price I'm jumping on it, escpecially the floyd one!



I might know of a place with a 3 tone sunburst and red versions. They don't have floyd's though, not sure if they ever had US versions with them.


----------



## Gitte

I am loving the ted600!!! I dont know but all white guitars are killers!!


----------



## Spicypickles

Really digging the M-II 7's.




Damn Ben Savage for taking the maple off his sig though, lame move.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ^ All these thoughts.
> 
> I liked his PRS far better though. PRS must not have been giving him enough free stuff, or ESP/LTD came in and offered to give him way more free stuff (because, ya know, LTD = cheaper guitars, so they can afford to).



That, and/or ESP offered him a sig guitar right away. Their new guitarist said they started using ESPs because of one of their opening bands. After ESP caught wind they were probably like "Oh hey if you stick we'll give you a sig model."

I also heard that PRS decided to stop giving new sig models to a bunch of their roster, and cut back on a lot of them. I heard the reason the dude from Chevelle left PRS for Fender was because a possible sig model they had in the works was scrapped. Maybe it was the same for Ben?

And now we have the ESP Hot Topic Wonder. 

Man, I really hope it doesn't release with red pickups/binding. I hope we get white or ANYTHING besides colored binding/pickups in the end. 

But given i'm a BB fanboy... I'll still probably end up buying five.  I'm normally not into specialized inlays at all, but I love the BB logo inlays a lot.


----------



## bnzboy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That, and/or ESP offered him a sig guitar right away. Their new guitarist said they started using ESPs because of one of their opening bands. After ESP caught wind they were probably like "Oh hey if you stick we'll give you a sig model."
> 
> I also heard that PRS decided to stop giving new sig models to a bunch of their roster, and cut back on a lot of them. I heard the reason the dude from Chevelle left PRS for Fender was because a possible sig model they had in the works was scrapped. Maybe it was the same for Ben?
> 
> And now we have the ESP Hot Topic Wonder.
> 
> Man, I really hope it doesn't release with red pickups/binding. I hope we get white or ANYTHING besides colored binding/pickups in the end.
> 
> But given i'm a BB fanboy... I'll still probably end up buying five.  I'm normally not into specialized inlays at all, but I love the BB logo inlays a lot.



Interesting. Also I have noticed there is no pickup selector. Does that mean the neck pickup might be a dummy? I do remember seeing one of Ben's guitars with bridge pickup only.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ben never uses neck pickups. All of his guitars have only master volume controls with all the other pots and switches ripped out. Hell, even his custom-built PRSi have several controls removed and the piezo toggles broken off since he uses a tuner to mute the piezo signal.

SO, yeah, the neck pickup is most likely a dummy, and will probably have both the neck pickup and selector in the final version for consumer release.


----------



## NeglectedField

I dunno why he doesn't just have a bridge pickup and leave it at that.


----------



## DIM3S0UL

Gitte said:


> I am loving the ted600!!! I dont know but all white guitars are killers!!



+1 

also Ted Aguilar is underrated as hell


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Found some eBay postings for new models.

ESP Limited Michael Wilton Triryche Signature Series Queensryche Electric Guitar | eBay (a limited edition model. Only 100 being made)
ESP TE 401 Blks Solidbody Electric Guitar w EMG Pickups Black Satin Finish | eBay
ESP H 101FM DBS Flamed Maple Top Electric Guitar Dark Brown Sunburst Finish 84024801 | eBay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP's gonna livestream their booth at NAMM. 

NAMM 2016 Streaming Schedule - The ESP Guitar Company

EDIT:



> 3:30pm
> Performance: Akira Takasaki (Loudness)
> 4:00pm
> Interview: Akira Takasaki (Loudness)



Wow, I don't think Akira has ever been to ESP's Winter NAMM booth. That's really awesome.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP's gonna livestream their booth at NAMM.
> 
> NAMM 2016 Streaming Schedule - The ESP Guitar Company
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't think Akira has ever been to ESP's Winter NAMM booth. That's really awesome.



That's odd, the schedule doesn't say when they are going to live deliver some new models to my house.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> That's odd, the schedule doesn't say when they are going to live deliver some new models to my house.



They're disappointed in you owning so many Ibanez SZ's.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're disappointed in you owning so many Ibanez SZ's.



NO!


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Found some eBay postings for new models.
> 
> ESP Limited Michael Wilton Triryche Signature Series Queensryche Electric Guitar | eBay (a limited edition model. Only 100 being made)
> ESP TE 401 Blks Solidbody Electric Guitar w EMG Pickups Black Satin Finish | eBay
> ESP H 101FM DBS Flamed Maple Top Electric Guitar Dark Brown Sunburst Finish 84024801 | eBay



REALLY wish there was a higher quality version of that Triryche.. would love an E-II or ESP version. Might have to buy one anyways


----------



## carvinx

Still not feeling the E-II models.


----------



## MatthewK

The only thing I don't like are the hipshot-style bridges. Tune-o-matic and Floyd Rose have become my favorite bridges lately. I see zero reason to have individual height adjustment on every saddle, it just makes setting up the guitar more of pain in the ass.


----------



## possumkiller

Why couldn't you ESP??? Why???


----------



## bnzboy

MatthewK said:


> The only thing I don't like are the hipshot-style bridges. Tune-o-matic and Floyd Rose have become my favorite bridges lately. I see zero reason to have individual height adjustment on every saddle, it just makes setting up the guitar more of pain in the ass.



I prefer hipshot/fender fixed style bridges over TOM and FR; TOM is just uncomfortable to play (recessed TOM is preferred) and FR is just pain in the butthole to setup/maintain


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bnzboy said:


> I prefer hipshot/fender fixed style bridges over TOM and FR; TOM is just uncomfortable to play (recessed TOM is preferred) and FR is just pain in the butthole to setup/maintain



I disagree on both points, but I'm glad they're trying to appeal to both. 

I think it would be ....ing terrible if a company got rid of multiple things, in favor for one style just to appeal to a minority of people. Getting rid of ToMs and FRs in favor for Hipshot/Fakeshot bridges just because the majority of a niche forum wants it? Yeah, .... that. A lot of us still play ToMs and Floyd Roses without hassle.


----------



## ExtremophileElite

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hipshot/Fakeshot bridges



Yeah I'd hate to get a Fakeshot bridge


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ExtremophileElite said:


> Yeah I'd hate to get a Fakeshot bridge



Hey, at least ESP is honest about it.


----------



## ExtremophileElite

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hey, at least ESP is honest about it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2016 ESP Exhibition Limited - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## Mathemagician

bnzboy said:


> I prefer hipshot/fender fixed style bridges over TOM and FR; TOM is just uncomfortable to play (recessed TOM is preferred) and FR is just pain in the butthole to setup/maintain



I literally agree with all of this. However I do like that they at least give people a ton of options. Just not many that I want anymore. Most guitars I have have floating trems because I want all the other specs. I just want some more sweet flatmount 7 strings for under $2k.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP Artist Spotlight: Bunny Brunel - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2016 ESP Exhibition Limited - The ESP Guitar Company



Every time I see their EL stuff I can't help thinking they are the best CS around...but I never find something I'd actually love to have


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2016 ESP Exhibition Limited - The ESP Guitar Company



That rusted Horizon and the "moon" Eclipse are really rad looking. 
I'm going to watch this frame by frame to see if I can catch a glimpse of my Custom Horizon lurking in the background somewhere. 

I wish I had the confidence in life to approach anything like how these dudes take a neck thru guitar to a bandsaw like nothing.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2016 ESP Exhibition Limited - The ESP Guitar Company



Whether you like the styles or not, there's no denying the talent in that organization!


----------



## A-Branger

pretty awesome the one made out of full of veneers, it made an awesome look when it gets the bevels cut


----------



## starkill

I've read somewhere on facebook (can't remember where it was) that
the new Hetfield and Hammet Signature Modells were leaked. Does anyone know something about it?


----------



## stevexc

starkill said:


> I've read somewhere on facebook (can't remember where it was) that
> the new Hetfield and Hammet Signature Modells were leaked. Does anyone know something about it?






Zhysick said:


> New HET sig???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From the vídeo of the SN1000 review...)



The V is believed to be the new Het sig. Dunno if there's more details than that.


----------



## bnzboy

I really wish ESP will release Master of Puppets 30th anniversary model this year.


----------



## Carcaridon

starkill said:


> I've read somewhere on facebook (can't remember where it was) that
> the new Hetfield and Hammet Signature Modells were leaked. Does anyone know something about it?



There's been some satin black snakebytes showing up online. Not a new model but a new color at least.


----------



## Andromalia

bnzboy said:


> I really wish ESP will release Master of Puppets 30th anniversary model this year.



From Gibson you mean ?


----------



## bnzboy

Andromalia said:


> From Gibson you mean ?



Fernandes actually


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bnzboy said:


> Fernandes actually



Actually would be Gibson, since James started using real Gibsons for RtL. 
And Fernandes, because Kirk. 
And Jackson, because Kirk again.


----------



## feraledge

Gibson already did a Hammett sig V for Metallica's 30th anniversary. 
Gibson.com: Gibson Custom Kirk Hammett Flying V


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^That's true, but they never did anything related to James.
...
Well, they kinda did.


----------



## feraledge

The 1984 reissues were all pretty close.


----------



## mnpqraven

My eyes oh my god
*drooling*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibL6vWLAYts


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> The 1984 reissues were all pretty close.



I think they were pretty spot-on except for the pickups.

Het used the stock 500t/496r pickups and didn't switch to EMG until he was picked up by ESP. Don't remember exactly, though.


----------



## theicon2125

Zach just posted this on a picture of the new Whitechapel guitars.

"My signature eclipse specs are as follows:
-Tilt back headstock with ESP locking tuners
-mahogany 26.5" set neck with maple fretboard
-Mahogany body with thickness dimensions similar to that of a Les Paul
-Dimarzio D Activator neck and bridge pickups w/toggle for B/N & B/N
-single volume knob w/push-pull option to split coils and get single coil tone.
-back of the guitar is stained mahogany with creme binding around body, neck, and headstock."

Alex said in another post that the statement about all 3 being 26.5" was a typo. Alex's is 27", Ben's is 25.5" and Zach's is 26.5"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

fvck yeah at Alex's 27'', and fvck yeah at Zach's full thickness body.

...My comment sounds interesting out of context.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> fvck yeah at Alex's 27'', and fvck yeah at Zach's full thickness body.
> 
> ...My comment sounds interesting out of context.


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm calling on you guys to write Whitechapel fanfics now.


----------



## A-Branger

theicon2125 said:


> Zach just posted this on a picture of the new Whitechapel guitars.



link? or photo?




theicon2125 said:


> * creme* binding around body, neck, and headstock."





why why why?

white looks soooooooo much better ffs


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm calling on you guys to write Whitechapel fanfics now.



"The Erotic Defilement: A New Era of Conception"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

His Instagram.







As well as Alex confirming the scale lengths.


----------



## A-Branger

thanks for the pic



theicon2125 said:


> w/toggle for B/N & B/N
> -back of the guitar is stained mahogany with creme binding around body, neck, and headstock."



I dont get his explanation of the toggle? its a normal 3 way toggle, or 2 way?? Bridge/neck and bridge/neck I dont get that?

aslo he says its "stained mahogany", I though he was referring like stained black (which would look awesome), but in the pic it looks like a normal mahogany brown, so what color stain he would be referring to?


----------



## theicon2125

A-Branger said:


> thanks for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get his explanation of the toggle? its a normal 3 way toggle, or 2 way?? Bridge/neck and bridge/neck I dont get that?
> 
> aslo he says its "stained mahogany", I though he was referring like stained black (which would look awesome), but in the pic it looks like a normal mahogany brown, so what color stain he would be referring to?



To me it looks like it's stained slightly darker than normal mahogany. I agree his explanation of the switch was confusing but I'm pretty certain it's just a normal 3 way toggle. I'm so glad he put a push/pull pot in there. I am more than capable of doing it on my own I just don't like modifying guitars if I don't have to.


----------



## A-Branger

yeah I know its the traditional toggle, but weird way to explain it when a "3 way toggle" would do lol

now that I see it more, I think he meant: B / N&B / N


----------



## Louis Cypher




----------



## Fierce_Swe

At 5:40 something it looks like the H-1000 has got a hipshot style bridge. If it also has an ebony fretboard I'm defenitely gonna buy it but I suppose it's a rosewood fretboard.
There was also a nice white E-II horizon III with fixed bridge and cockstock!


----------



## Louis Cypher

The Lynch Burnt Tiger (video time = 09:25) and the Hammett Nosferatu LTD (video time = 12:20) 

Sold on both 
Was really hoping the new Hammett would be another Horror graphic to go with my White Zombie one


----------



## A-Branger

yeah cool hes doing some horror movie graphics, they look far better and mroe value than plain black.

but I still never get why he doesnt release the "mummy"guitar, being his #1 guitar and an icon of his gear like Hetfield = black explorer / Kirk = mummy guitar

that would sell like hot pancakes


----------



## feraledge

Vernon Reid throwback LTD. Need more info.


----------



## Spicypickles

feraledge said:


> Vernon Reid throwback LTD. Need more info.





Gobstopper LTD? Sign me up.


----------



## JD27

The Burnt Tiger and Vernon Reid LTDs look pretty awesome.


----------



## cpfc_fan

ARGH. A USA MII with a floyd. Damn you ESP! FFS.


----------



## feraledge

All this 80s flair! It's like all of these companies recognized that dudes who grew up on hair metal would be hitting their mid life crisis now and start wanting some more of the guitars from Headbanger's Ball in their lives. 
Wait... 
...is that me?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Vernon Reid throwback LTD. Need more info.



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## feraledge

Vulture is live on the site. My opinion hasn't changed.


----------



## feraledge

Site is updated! 
And a whole lot of HELL YEAH: 




Mahogany bodies though. Boo!!

No Reid on the site... Bummer...


----------



## Fierce_Swe

ESP page updated!!!
Products - Guitars - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## feraledge

Real hipshot, 27" scale, koa top. 
This is practically catered to SSO:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, either Alex is wrong or ESP ....ed the guys over, because the spec sheet says 26.5'' again.

AW-7B - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Vulture is live on the site. My opinion hasn't changed.



Looks like someone picked the carcass of a V.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, definite do-not-want with the offset horn.


----------



## manu80

I'd rather buy a old ninja..
jaymz, WTF ?


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, either Alex is wrong or ESP ....ed the guys over, because the spec sheet says 26.5'' again.
> 
> AW-7B - The ESP Guitar Company



Maybe the one they gave him was 27" kinda like how the ones he gets have hipshots and the production ones get ESP's homebrew bridge.


----------



## NeglectedField

Fierce_Swe said:


> ESP page updated!!!
> Products - Guitars - The ESP Guitar Company



Oh god there's so much more than their preview a few weeks ago *faps*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

theicon2125 said:


> Maybe the one they gave him was 27" kinda like how the ones he gets have hipshots and the production ones get ESP's homebrew bridge.



Alex was saying on his instagram his sig will have a 27'' neck. Someone might wanna contact him.


----------



## Spicypickles

feraledge said:


> Real hipshot, 27" scale, koa top.
> This is practically catered to SSO:





Damn, so close. Just need to reverse that headstock. Or better yet, cock it.


----------



## Trashgreen

Pure......!!!


----------



## Spicypickles

The stream is butt ugly!


----------



## JordanStGodard

The E-II HRF NT-8B looks awesome!


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm also fairly surprised at there not being an ERG (7 or 8) of the Horizon III shape. I think it would lend itself very well to a longer scale and wider board.


----------



## crystallake




----------



## Mathemagician

I have to be the only one who likes 7 strings in 25.5  well me and JP. No one else will make exactly what I want spec-wise in 25.5. I should become famous. That's cool. I can dye a JP neon pink or white. Waiting on that hard tail Mii-7 in bright yell & maple neck though. 

And are those specs right? I was digging the MIi-7 even w/Floyd, but the 7's say 305mm radius, that's about a 12 inch radius no?


----------



## feraledge

Mathemagician said:


> I have to be the only one who likes 7 strings in 25.5  well me and JP. No one else will make exactly what I want spec-wise in 25.5. I should become famous. That's cool. I can dye a JP neon pink or white. Waiting on that hard tail Mii-7 in bright yell & maple neck though.
> 
> And are those specs right? I was digging the MIi-7 even w/Floyd, but the 7's say 305mm radius, that's about a 12 inch radius no?



Go for the previous BS7. Maple fretboard, satin neck, 25.5" scale and 14" radius. My favorite 7 ever.


----------



## Spicypickles

All of this^. I still have so much want.


Or pick up a used H-207 or 307. I just grabbed one and its a beastly little bastard.


----------



## StrmRidr

ESP has the best 2016 lineup by far IMO. Some of my favorites:


----------



## feraledge

Tiger's Eye Sunburst is too hot. Also, glad they're shifting back to the normal Horizon control layout, I wasn't a huge fan of that tone knob by the edge of the body deal.


----------



## theicon2125

Trashgreen said:


> Pure......!!!



Seems like you and I have similar taste in guitars. I've already reserved a ZH7B and I'm in love with the MR Seven. Not so much with the Max model though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can we dedicate this entire thread to this guitar?


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we dedicate this entire thread to this guitar?







Any Ted quote would do, "I'm in love, dude" would have been more spot on.
But I am in agreement. 
For the record, I've written my ESP dealer of choice about this beauty. Will report back as soon as I hear something. Hopefully someone at NAMM is savvy enough to get some pics and more info. Because I want. Mad bad.


----------



## JD27

Oh my, I do love this color.







And this one. 






And these V's












And this EX






Also lots of either Hipshots or LTD flatmount bridges on the H series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If ESP releases LTD non-Alexi SV's in more colors... I'm going to love them.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

StrmRidr said:


> ESP has the best 2016 lineup by far IMO. Some of my favorites:



I think I just must have that Horizon NT-II with tiger eye sunburst!!!!!


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Tiger's Eye Sunburst is too hot. Also, glad they're shifting back to the normal Horizon control layout, I wasn't a huge fan of that tone knob by the edge of the body deal.



That color is better than the new Horizon USA ACSB.


----------



## JD27

Uh oh, they actually made some Original Series models that don't cost $5000. Still not cheap, but less than I assumed an Original series would be. 

$3499






$3999


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> That color is better than the new Horizon USA ACSB.



Agreed. At this point I have to remind myself that my custom Horizon is possibly in transit and I need to stop looking at guitars, but ESP is killing it this year. That Reid M may break all the rules. "Cult of Personality" is one of my E Standard go to's.


----------



## Spicypickles

Quick, take it down before FeralEdge calls his dealer.


----------



## feraledge

Spicypickles said:


> Quick, take it down before FeralEdge calls his dealer.



See above. I already did!! And I think he's at NAMM. So....


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Agreed. At this point I have to remind myself that my custom Horizon is possibly in transit and I need to stop looking at guitars, but ESP is killing it this year. That Reid M may break all the rules. "Cult of Personality" is one of my E Standard go to's.



I know, that Horizon in TESB next to my Reindeer Blue Horizon... Oh the terrible things that I would do to it.


----------



## theicon2125

I'm confused and annoyed that they still have the homebrew bridges on the Alex Wade models when they put Hipshots on the LTD Deluxe models. The H-1007 is $80 cheaper than the AW7B and it has EMGs and a real Hipshot. Do the artists get a kickback that warrants the extra price of their models? Or do guitar companies just capitalize on the fact that artists spec out more unique/interesting guitars that appeal to crowds like us?


----------



## JD27

theicon2125 said:


> I'm confused and annoyed that they still have the homebrew bridges on the Alex Wade models when they put Hipshots on the LTD Deluxe models. The H-1007 is $80 cheaper than the AW7B and it has EMGs and a real Hipshot. Do the artists get a kickback that warrants the extra price of their models? Or do guitar companies just capitalize on the fact that artists spec out more unique/interesting guitars that appeal to crowds like us?



I believe Alex addressed that before with his previous model. Something to do with wanting to keep his model under a certain dollar amount and it wouldn't happen if he went with the Hipshot on the production model.


----------



## feraledge

theicon2125 said:


> I'm confused and annoyed that they still have the homebrew bridges on the Alex Wade models when they put Hipshots on the LTD Deluxe models. The H-1007 is $80 cheaper than the AW7B and it has EMGs and a real Hipshot. Do the artists get a kickback that warrants the extra price of their models? Or do guitar companies just capitalize on the fact that artists spec out more unique/interesting guitars that appeal to crowds like us?



This is a good point though, they put Tonepros on 600 series and 1000 series. That's a $60 bridge retail and equivalent in price to the Hipshot.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I know, that Horizon in TESB next to my Reindeer Blue Horizon... Oh the terrible things that I would do to it.



I want to say the same about just seeing a picture of the two of them together, but I'd sound like that gnarly gross uncle. 
But I want to encourage everyone to buy these guitars and post up pics. We're all enablers here, which is why my wife is going to have to be the wall between me and that Reid LTD. Or if it's EMG loaded with a Floyd Rose Special. Then it goes from novelty to investment and logic starts kicking in.


----------



## StrmRidr

I was debating what to do with my tax return. I think I'll have no other choice but to go for that TESB Horizon II. I can't stop looking at it, it's almost like it wants to talk to me.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> I want to say the same about just seeing a picture of the two of them together, but I'd sound like that gnarly gross uncle.
> But I want to encourage everyone to buy these guitars and post up pics. We're all enablers here, which is why my wife is going to have to be the wall between me and that Reid LTD. Or if it's EMG loaded with a Floyd Rose Special. Then it goes from novelty to investment and logic starts kicking in.



Couldn't have said it better...


----------



## feraledge

StrmRidr said:


> I was debating what to do with my tax return. I think I'll have no other choice but to go for that TESB Horizon II. I can't stop looking at it, it's almost like it wants to talk to me.



"Jesus Murphy you hoser, take me home already, eh?"


----------



## theicon2125

feraledge said:


> This is a good point though, they put Tonepros on 600 series and 1000 series. That's a $60 bridge retail and equivalent in price to the Hipshot.



Exactly my point. The only difference between the 1007 and Alex's new model is body wood and top type. Dimarzios are cheaper than EMGs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

theicon2125 said:


> Exactly my point. The only difference between the 1007 and Alex's new model is body wood and top type. Dimarzios are cheaper than EMGs.



Someone addressed this.



JD27 said:


> I believe Alex addressed that before with his previous model. Something to do with wanting to keep his model under a certain dollar amount and it wouldn't happen if he went with the Hipshot on the production model.



The signature models are going to be more expensive than the standard 600-series models, so he went with the cheaper bridge to compensate. The AW-7 is the cheapest sig model they've done in awhile, as well. 

Also, pickup-wise, the DiMarzios seem more expensive than EMGs, actually. I remember the EC-1000CTM with EMGs being around $950 while the EC-1000/CTM-DMZs were $999.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Only $349 for the Viper 200B! This is so gonna be my next guitar.


----------



## 693

I'm in love! 

To bad the tone is falling of the body...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BrailleDecibel said:


> Only $349 for the Viper 200B! This is so gonna be my next guitar.



If they don't release an EC-200B next year, I'll be PISSED because I'm seriously thinking about getting this.


----------



## curlyvice

693 said:


> I'm in love!
> 
> To bad the tone is falling of the body...




OOOOOOhhhhhh fuark. I need.


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone addressed this.
> 
> 
> 
> The signature models are going to be more expensive than the standard 600-series models, so he went with the cheaper bridge to compensate. The AW-7 is the cheapest sig model they've done in awhile, as well.
> 
> Also, pickup-wise, the DiMarzios seem more expensive than EMGs, actually. I remember the EC-1000CTM with EMGs being around $950 while the EC-1000/CTM-DMZs were $999.



I just checked and D Activator 7s cost about $170 per set where's an 81-7 & 707 costs about $220 for a set. Obviously these aren't dealer bulk prices but I doubt that EMGs would come out to cheaper.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

theicon2125 said:


> I just checked and D Activator 7s cost about $170 per set where's an 81-7 & 707 costs about $220 for a set. Obviously these aren't dealer bulk prices but I doubt that EMGs would come out to cheaper.



Sure they can cost that much on the consumer market, but EMG and ESP are probably giving ESP a better deal than DiMarzio.

I also remember when ESP switched the EC-401VF's from Duncan to DiMarzio, the price went up significantly. It used to be around $650, and now it's $799.

By comparison, the EMG-loaded EC-401s are $699, $750, and $779.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Why won't they bring the Maverick back


----------



## theicon2125

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sure they can cost that much on the consumer market, but EMG and ESP are probably giving ESP a better deal than DiMarzio.
> 
> I also remember when ESP switched the EC-401VF's from Duncan to DiMarzio, the price went up significantly. It used to be around $650, and now it's $799.
> 
> By comparison, the EMG-loaded EC-401s are $699, $750, and $779.



Hmm, well I guess I don't know anything about the business side of things.  Not like it matters, I'm too in love with the ZH7B to buy anything else


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wannabguitarist said:


> Why won't they bring the Maverick back



Because they don't sell. 

I want the maverick back as well, but seriously, they were for the most part ignored by a lot of people.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we dedicate this entire thread to this guitar?


Fixed quality


----------



## cpfc_fan

Did I see right on the ESP site that the Original series MII is basically the same price as the USA MII? If only the original series came in something other than solid black.


----------



## JD27

Something else cool on the E-IIs I have noticed. The hardware has been changed to Schaller Straplocks and Gotoh MGT Locking tuners on every model even if it has a FR. Those are small things I like to swap on my guitars anyway.


----------



## DIM3S0UL

I repeat myself, but im gonna say it again = best decision ever to bring back the reverse sharkfin inlays. Now throw out those EMG's and this is top notch






PS = The James Hetfield signature V looks wrong with the Snakebyte headstock. They had better options ....


----------



## BornToLooze

Did anybody post this yet?


----------



## A-Branger

another year, another parade of black guitars in the 7 string department. The only exception to the rule being the koa top one, and like 3 signatures. The rest black, black, trans black, satin black, oh yeah and 2 whites

.....

I though we were getting into an era where black wasnt cool anymore in metal?


----------



## big_aug

ESP has a lot of good looking stuff. I think I might get one of the Snakebytes with the black satin finish. Probably feels so nice. There is too much stuff that I want damnit


----------



## oremus91

That white Horizon is easily my favorite so far, it would be near perfect with a satin neck. I've played a lot of guitars over the years but for some reason the memory of ESP's thin U neck and their consistency always has me regretting selling mine.


----------



## jl-austin

I really like this one. I am looking for an inexpensive guitar this year. I am happy there are several good options (the Jackson SLX, this guitar, and the Charvel Pro Mod).


----------



## StevenC

Are they making that Vernon Reid guitar?

Also, turns out there's a u in Living Colour.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Might come out later, along with the Benjamin Burnley sig.


----------



## feraledge

StevenC said:


> Are they making that Vernon Reid guitar?
> 
> Also, turns out there's a u in Living Colour.



No word from a dealer yet, but man I hope it comes out. 
Just getting up to speed, it looks like a Vernon Reid M almost down the line. Bolt on instead of neck thru, but EMG 81 and 2 SAs, similar control layout, but doubt it's a signature as it says M400 on the fretboard. Reid isn't on the ESP roster, but he's also not on Parker's anymore either. 
Looks killer though for sure and at this point the only reason I'm thinking about it is knowing I'd upgrade the trem and pickups. Had it been a 600/1000 series and it was replace one or the other it'd be more definitive. 
Then again, who am I kidding. Who hasn't wanted this guitar? I don't think we'll get much closer: 





And allow me to state again, ESP is killing it this year.


----------



## Nlelith

I hoped these two would come with 1000 series Floyds... but they got Floyd Specials. Well, off my GAS list then.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I really dig this year's ESP line up.
I would have liked to see more maple fretboards but it's ok.
Oh...come and kill me, I like the Hetfield sig. 

And the Ken Susi is the dopeness.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Syu's due for a new one too. He's been playing a new black/red Crying V of late.



Totally called it:






BODY : Honduras Mahogany 
NECK : Hard Maple 3P 
FINGERBOARD : Rosewood, 31frets (29,31th at Scalloped) 
INLAY : Pearl Dot 
SCALE : 648mm (Long) 
NUT : Bone 
JOINT : Set-neck 
TUNER : GOTOH SG360-20 
BRIDGE : ESP FIXED Bridge 
PICKUP : Seymour Duncan SH-11 
CONTROL : Master Volume(with / Pull Direct Out Switch), Coil Split Switch 
COLOR : Titan Metal 
PRICE : 640,000yen (Without TAX) 
with Hard Case 
&#26412;&#20154;&#12469;&#12452;&#12531;&#20837;&#12426;&#35469;&#23450;&#35388; 

ESP | Artist Series | Syu


----------



## manu80

So the new hammett is just the nosferatu guitar ?
I dig the distressed slimo one


----------



## Louis Cypher

manu80 said:


> So the new hammett is just the nosferatu guitar ?



And a new LTD 200 series of his original "Caution: Hot..." guitar






I so love the Nosferatu guitar graphic..... 






decent pic too of the burnt tiger from Lynch new models as no one posted that yet. Ebony board....  
Defintely havign both these asap!!


----------



## Samacle

ESP SNAPPER-7 Ohmura Custom "Honey Gold"

BODY:	(top)Quilted Maple, (back)Alder
NECK:	Hard Maple
FINGERBOARD:	Rosewood, 22Frets (9F-22F Harf Scalloped)
INLAY:	Luminlay
FRETS:	JESCAR FW55090-NS
TUNER:	GOTOH SG360-07 H.A.P.M
NUT:	Bone (46mm)
SCALE:	648mm
JOINT:	Bolt-on
PICKUPS:	(neck) EMG 66-7H
(bridge) EMG 57-7H
BRIDGE:	HIPSHOT 7 String US Contour Tremolo
CONTROL:	Master Volume, Master Tone, Dummy, 3Way Lever PU Selector
COLOR:	Honey Gold


----------



## 693

Louis Cypher said:


> I so love the Nosferatu guitar graphic.....



Is that an actual poster? Have never seen that before. I am a movie-nerd, so excuse me if you don't know. To me it looks like Skateboard-grafics for a toy-skateboard from the early 90's.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Does anyone knows why they've putted tailpieces on some of the Horizons instead of string through?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Now this...






This I can get on board with. 

And the BS model being 26.5 scale...






Yeah, I'm screwed.


----------



## BornToLooze

693 said:


> Is that an actual poster? Have never seen that before. I am a movie-nerd, so excuse me if you don't know. To me it looks like Skateboard-grafics for a toy-skateboard from the early 90's.


----------



## Spicypickles

JD27 said:


> Something else cool on the E-IIs I have noticed. The hardware has been changed to Schaller Straplocks and Gotoh MGT Locking tuners on every model even if it has a FR. Those are small things I like to swap on my guitars anyway.





But, but, SSO! We need hipshot tuners.




I totally wish the ben sig would have kept the mable board.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Room Mate: Esp are making vernon reids esp?
CD: Feel happy mother****er?
RM: ...., yeah, Negro! thats all you had to say!

Flat Tarantino marathons are dangerous 




Samacle said:


>



That is an impressive curve ball.


----------



## AnybodyListening

That Vernon Reid guitar is the most unexpected guitar I've seen ESP put out in quite some time. Loads of awesomeness, and now time to scramble to find the cash to add that to my living room wall. So much want.


----------



## JD27

Spicypickles said:


> But, but, SSO! We need hipshot tuners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally wish the ben sig would have kept the mable board.



I just require thumbwheel locking tuners period... I have just about every popular version installed on guitars (usually depends on what is a drop in for that particular model). I've got Grover, Schaller, Gotoh, Sperzel, and Carvin. I don't have hipshots and I've never used them, so I don't know what they are like.


----------



## canuck brian

I love how they brought it in as an LTD model. Curious on the price of that thing and the 7 string Ben Savage model.


----------



## Spicypickles

Eh, I'm just screwing about. 


I've got some hipshot locking tuners. Pretty Solid, really high ratio, which I enjoy. Sperzels seem a bit higher quality to me, but their tuning ratio is complete balls.


----------



## AnybodyListening

canuck brian said:


> I love how they brought it in as an LTD model. Curious on the price of that thing and the 7 string Ben Savage model.


 
I'm guessing $899 for the Reid guitar... but who knows. I was a bit dismayed to find out the Lynch carved tiger was $1299. Too rich for an LTD, IMO...


----------



## Edika

I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
I have enough guitars, I don't need more.

:''''''''''''''(


----------



## Spicypickles

AnybodyListening said:


> I'm guessing $899 for the Reid guitar... but who knows. I was a bit dismayed to find out the Lynch carved tiger was $1299. Too rich for an LTD, IMO...





......but it's carved. It may be an LTD, but that is ALOT more work.


----------



## feraledge

I see someone asked about the Reid M on the ESP facebook page and it looks like the only question to be ignored!


----------



## AnybodyListening

Spicypickles said:


> ......but it's carved. It may be an LTD, but that is ALOT more work.



The CNC doesn't mind a little extra work


----------



## Spicypickles

I bet the programmer does.


----------



## exo

Edika said:


> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> 
> :''''''''''''''(





That never works.


----------



## feraledge

Edika said:


> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> 
> :''''''''''''''(



I'm coming into NAMM season with that mentality, a Custom Horizon inbound, and holding this beauty: 





Even with all of that, I may be too weak of a man to resist the Reid M.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Edika said:


> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> I have enough guitars, I don't need more.
> 
> :''''''''''''''(


----------



## JD27

How am I supposed to resist these new ones? Hell I'm having trouble not buying this old LTD Hybrid 400 I found for cheap. It's the old Korean model, with humbucker in the bridge and tele neck pickup.


----------



## Spicypickles

I would go for that sh!t. Those guitars kick ass.


----------



## narad

How are E-II guitars? I got lost in their rebranding. Is it like Ibanez prestige level? So many great releases this year spec-wise, but I'm not sure what to expect quality-wise.


----------



## JD27

Spicypickles said:


> I would go for that sh!t. Those guitars kick ass.



I don't "need" it, but I NEED it...


----------



## JD27

narad said:


> How are E-II guitars? I got lost in their rebranding. Is it like Ibanez prestige level?



It's just the Standard Series with a new name. Yes, comparable to the Prestige line.


----------



## StrmRidr

It has begun guys. The great sell off of 2016 is underway and that TESB Horizon shall be mine.


----------



## JD27

StrmRidr said:


> It has begun guys. The great sell off of 2016 is underway and that TESB Horizon shall be mine.



I'd be lying if I didn't look around my guitar room and say, "Hmm, which of you can I sell for a new Horizon in TESB." I would probably even get the FR model, just because I don't have any ESPs with trems.


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> How are E-II guitars? I got lost in their rebranding. Is it like Ibanez prestige level? So many great releases this year spec-wise, but I'm not sure what to expect quality-wise.



I've had 3 E-IIs now. The first one was a bit of a lemon (ST2), shoddy fretwork, finish was good, but not great. Fret level and crown and I had no complaints, I just didn't get along with it as well as I would have hoped (in all honesty, that shape was direct competition for the high bar that Charvels hold in that shape/realm). Horizon FR7 was top notch and my snow white FR2 is absolutely perfect. 
For reference, I've owned like a dozen or so ESP Standard Series (91-2012 models).


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I'd be lying if I didn't look around my guitar room and say, "Hmm, which of you can I sell for a new Horizon in TESB." I would probably even get the FR model, just because I don't have any ESPs with trems.



That's the spirit! Go for that 1:1 SZ/Horizon ratio.


----------



## Spicypickles

Oh god. 


They're starting to rid themselves of the old models


https://reverb.com/item/1384858-esp-ltd-bs-7-ben-savage-7-string-electric-guitar-stblk


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> How are E-II guitars? I got lost in their rebranding. Is it like Ibanez prestige level? So many great releases this year spec-wise, but I'm not sure what to expect quality-wise.



I miss the good old days when it was just ESP if you wanted high end and LTD if you wanted budget. Simple, honest. 

And I thought Ibanez got goofy when adding Premium and Iron Label branding.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> That's the spirit! Go for that 1:1 SZ/Horizon ratio.



I don't know if I can touch the wall of SZ just yet. It would likely be things like my IRT-Studio and probably my Axe-FX Standard. I haven't even turned that thing on in a very long time. That would get me close enough to the dollar amount I need.


----------



## Carcaridon

feraledge said:


> I'm coming into NAMM season with that mentality, a Custom Horizon inbound, and holding this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with all of that, I may be too weak of a man to resist the Reid M.



Ahh! I wish they had a string-thru version of this.


----------



## StrmRidr

Carcaridon said:


> Ahh! I wish they had a string-thru version of this.



They kinda do now but with the cockstock


----------



## JD27

Fierce_Swe said:


> Does anyone knows why they've putted tailpieces on some of the Horizons instead of string through?



Horizon NT - Set-Thru and Tailpiece.

Horizon NT-II - Neck-Thru and String-Thru design.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Was really hoping for their normal V shape with a reverse headstock. Overall, still a ton of great offerings here.


----------



## Carcaridon

StrmRidr said:


> They kinda do now but with the cockstock



It's nice, but way not a fan of the headstock. And I still can't get on board with the E-II line.


----------



## DeathCubeK

I could get on board with ESP and Jackson guitars if they didn't have the volume knob so close to the bridge pickup. My hand always hits off it.


----------



## theicon2125

Samacle said:


>



I'm so happy that this exists. I was just thinking to myself how awesome a 7 string Snapper would be and bam they sneak it into the Japanese line. If this came to the US market and came in that awesome blue quilt or a candy red quilt I'd have a hard time keeping my money in my wallet.


----------



## Spicypickles

OmegaSlayer said:


> I really dig this year's ESP line up.
> I would have liked to see more maple fretboards but it's ok.
> Oh...come and kill me, I like the Hetfield sig.
> 
> And the Ken Susi is the dopeness.





Just realized this. Has a VERY distinct RZK vibe going on.


----------



## 101

Bring back the FR-27 in a few finishes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> Just realized this. Has a VERY distinct RZK vibe going on.



Thats why I want one.  I'm the hugest RZK fanboy here.


----------



## feraledge

101 said:


> Bring back the FR-27 in a few finishes



Almost too hot.


----------



## Spicypickles

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thats why I want one.  I'm the hugest RZK fanboy here.





I dunno dude......


----------



## Zado




----------



## Edika

101 said:


> Bring back the FR-27 in a few finishes



I think this is the shiniest fret board I've ever seen!


----------



## jonajon91

I'm surprised that ESP of all companies are actually winning NAMM this year.


----------



## Spicypickles

While I'm not surprised at ESP coming out with awesome ...., I AM surprised at how much everyone else dropped the ball.


Not even just on the ERG/DJENT/SSO front, just all around. Lots of meh.


----------



## feraledge

Worth noting that the price drop in the Original Series is probably indicative of price drops in the Custom Shop. From my experience the correlation on pricing is very comparable. Will see.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>



I find it funny how Glenn's switch to ESP was so sudden they didn't even have a shot of him holding the guitar.


----------



## Zado

jonajon91 said:


> I'm surprised that ESP of all companies are actually winning NAMM this year.



It's all about personal preferences, to me ESP was a big let down this year for example, liked their 2015 NAMM much more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Off-topic, but Akira Takasaki has some signature pickups coming out this year.

Hopefully this means a new Akira Takasaki ESP for the USA market eventually.


----------



## bloc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I find it funny how Glenn's switch to ESP was so sudden they didn't even have a shot of him holding the guitar.



A man's gotta eat!


----------



## possumkiller

And just look at all the exhibition limited seven string MIIs with reversed head stocks, passives, fixed/tremmed, with and without pickguards. Assholes...


----------



## Dan_Vacant

On esp's website it says Glen Tipton's model has signature emg... I wonder if it's really just colored 81, and 85 or are they actually different.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Apparently his signature pickups have been in the works for a few years now. I guess he was looking for a signature guitar to put them into.

Still, he deserves these. He's been using EMGs for a long-ass time. Ever since the early '80s. MUCH longer than guys like James Hetfield, Zakk Wylde, or Kerry King.


----------



## 101

Edika said:


> I think this is the shiniest fret board I've ever seen!



lol, it is shiny even for an ESP, but the scallops make it look ridiculously so in pics.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> I think this is the shiniest fret board I've ever seen!



Because ESP finishes the fretboards.


----------



## cpfc_fan

So are the prices of the Custom shop stuff coming down? I noticed that the original series is a little lower in price than it used to be. Does this mean that we could see relatively reasonable prices for some custom shop stuff?

Also based on the USA Eclipse I already have I am seriously considering that USA MII in blue but quick question for the ESP experts out there. Tried to find out why the MII series is cheaper than the Horizon series. Any reasoning?


----------



## 101

cpfc_fan said:


> So are the prices of the Custom shop stuff coming down? I noticed that the original series is a little lower in price than it used to be. Does this mean that we could see relatively reasonable prices for some custom shop stuff?
> 
> Also based on the USA Eclipse I already have I am seriously considering that USA MII in blue but quick question for the ESP experts out there. Tried to find out why the MII series is cheaper than the Horizon series. Any reasoning?



The M series don't have carved tops, just a forearm contour and sometimes the lower horn is sculpted to varying degrees depending on the model. Also, if you are talking the USA series, I think they are all boltys unless they started doing set or thrus this year for that line. So that would be a cost difference as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The M-IIs are neck thru.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The M-IIs are neck thru.



Not all of them. 

ESP MII Standard EMG Electric Guitar Black | The Music Zoo


----------



## areyna21

I wish they would just come out with a horizon 8 that had the cockstock. They have that red custom 8 but a production model would be nice. I absolutely hate that headstock they are putting on all the 8 strings right now.


----------



## feraledge

USA M-IIs are all neck thru.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not all of them.
> 
> ESP MII Standard EMG Electric Guitar Black | The Music Zoo



Yeah, but those aren't the USA series. All the USA-series MIIs are thru.

The M-IIIs, on the other hand, are bolt-on.


----------



## Forkface

jesus that nosferatu one!
like, i hate single pickup guitars, and i dislike trems. 

BUT.... i kinda sorta need it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Something I just realized about the SN series...

The shredder-metal-24 fret SNs have sharper, deeper horns. The 22-fret-vintage-based SNs have shallower, more Strat-like horns.


----------



## ej207t

Might be slightly off topic, but what happened with the original M-IIs with the maple fretboard?

I was surprised when they stopped making these, werent these things somewhat iconic?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Can't help but think that the Glenn Tipton was designed by Stevie Wonder...

I also don't get why ESP doesn't try an inline headstock for the FRX
(I so love the FRX)


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Huh, this slipped by me somehow






Not exactly a top model, but 27" Baritone


----------



## Forkface

a friend took pics of the Nosferatu. Looks fucking epic. im gonna have a hard time holding back from buying this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gonna bitch about it again...

They make a Viper-200B and F-200B. But no M-200B, H-200, or EC-200B?


----------



## Trashgreen

Gary Holt's new ESP Custom guitar painted with his own blood... still in progress, screen shot from ESP NAMM stream...


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Alright, that's pretty f*cking br0thall


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Suck it, KISS and Steve Vai. 

Also, EMG's releasing a sig set of pickups for him.


----------



## Miek

that's metal


----------



## JD27

Made from his own Blood? That is sick, literally and figuratively! But he remains a rival to Kerry King for worst guitar graphics.


----------



## espdna

call me crazy but, those snapper look kickass


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

espdna said:


> call me crazy but, those snapper look kickass



You're not wrong. I love the Floyded Snappers.


----------



## Humbuck

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because ESP finishes the fretboards.



Huh?


----------



## Forkface

Humbuck said:


> Huh?



yeah im pretty sure they cover the fretboards, or at least the ebony ones, with a thin layer of gloss finish. at least they feel that way. the carpenter SCT and the AW7 i tried both felt like that, almost like a piece of glass of some sort.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Humbuck said:


> Huh?



ESP applies a thin, clear solid finish to the fretboards on thier guitars, and not just the maple ones like most companies. They then buff the heck out of it so it's nice and shiny like the guitar posted previously. That's why thier ebony boarded guitars have a "glassy" appearance to the fretboard.


----------



## Andromalia

That Ken Susi guitar is starting to pile enough good specs to make me want it. I held off the previous one because it was way too gaudy for my tastes. I'm still wary of shelling 2K for an LTD though. :/


----------



## cpfc_fan

MaxOfMetal said:


> ESP applies a thin, clear solid finish to the fretboards on thier guitars, and not just the maple ones like most companies. They then buff the heck out of it so it's nice and shiny like the guitar posted previously. That's why thier ebony boarded guitars have a "glassy" appearance to the fretboard.



Definitely I think this is the case for the guitars from Japan. But the USA ones don't.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

MaxOfMetal said:


> ESP applies a thin, clear solid finish to the fretboards on thier guitars, and not just the maple ones like most companies. They then buff the heck out of it so it's nice and shiny like the guitar posted previously. That's why thier ebony boarded guitars have a "glassy" appearance to the fretboard.



I understand doing that to rosewood, but ebony? The whole point of ebony is that it can be black and unfinished.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Petar Bogdanov said:


> I understand doing that to rosewood, but ebony? The whole point of ebony is that it can be black and unfinished.





The finish applied is clear. Like the finish on Fender or Ibanez necks. 

Also, 90% of ebony on guitars is heavily dyed black.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Samacle said:


> ESP SNAPPER-7 Ohmura Custom "Honey Gold"
> 
> BODY: (top)Quilted Maple, (back)Alder
> NECK: Hard Maple
> FINGERBOARD: Rosewood, 22Frets (9F-22F Harf Scalloped)
> INLAY: Luminlay
> FRETS: JESCAR FW55090-NS
> TUNER: GOTOH SG360-07 H.A.P.M
> NUT: Bone (46mm)
> SCALE: 648mm
> JOINT: Bolt-on
> PICKUPS: (neck) EMG 66-7H
> (bridge) EMG 57-7H
> BRIDGE: HIPSHOT 7 String US Contour Tremolo
> CONTROL: Master Volume, Master Tone, Dummy, 3Way Lever PU Selector
> COLOR: Honey Gold



It should be noted that this only a new one off custom for Takayoshi Ohmura, and not a production model.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

MaxOfMetal said:


> The finish applied is clear. Like the finish on Fender or Ibanez necks.
> 
> Also, 90% of ebony on guitars is heavily dyed black.



It doesn't look as interesting as rosewood, so why would they clear coat it? To get a deeper black, like a none more black kinda deal?


----------



## possumkiller

Because it's extremely smooth and feels fast.


----------



## Mathemagician

I don't know what ESP does to their fretboards exactly, but I like it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Petar Bogdanov said:


> It doesn't look as interesting as rosewood, so why would they clear coat it? To get a deeper black, like a none more black kinda deal?





Mathemagician said:


> I don't know what ESP does to their fretboards exactly, but I like it.



It's an aesthetic thing that they do. 



possumkiller said:


> Because it's extremely smooth and feels fast.



If you're pressing the strings down hard enough to feel the fretboard your intonation must be a mess.


----------



## Andromalia

I do feel the fretboard all the time doing bends. /shrug


----------



## jl-austin

If your fingers never touch the fretboard, how does it get dirty?

and why does it get dirty only at the places your fingers play?


----------



## Andromalia

jl-austin said:


> If your fingers never touch the fretboard, how does it get dirty?
> 
> and why does it get dirty only at the places your fingers play?



You don't want to go that way believe me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> If your fingers never touch the fretboard, how does it get dirty?



Same way your ceiling fan does, or your roof gutters.


----------



## jl-austin

MaxOfMetal said:


> Same way your ceiling fan does, or your roof gutters.



Except a guitar fretboard will get oily, gunky, and much quicker than my ceiling (which has never gotten oily or gunky, I might add). I'm not buying it.

Everyone knows that the dirtiest place on a guitar is the fretboard. That is the only place your fingers actually come in contact with the guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> Except a guitar fretboard will get oily, gunky, and much quicker than my ceiling (which has never gotten oily or gunky, I might add). I'm not buying it.
> 
> Everyone knows that the dirtiest place on a guitar is the fretboard. That is the only place your fingers actually come in contact with the guitar.



The human body is pretty gross, expelling oil, sweat and dead skin constantly and not just on contact. There's practically a cloud of it all around you at all times. 

One property of unfinished wood, and more specifically the dried out and occasionally oiled varieties found as guitar fretboards, is that it LOVES for those oils, liquids and solids excreted to stick to it. 

Also, you don't touch the strings?


----------



## electriceye

espdna said:


> call me crazy but, those snapper look kickass



I've always had a Snapper on my GAS list. For years, they had a nice trans orange model, white PG, 2HB setup and maple neck that I just thought was perfect. I *think* Greg Howe used to endorse them.


----------



## electriceye

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Suck it, KISS and Steve Vai.
> 
> Also, EMG's releasing a sig set of pickups for him.



For who?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gary Holt. As well as Glenn Tipton.


----------



## electriceye

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I find it funny how Glenn's switch to ESP was so sudden they didn't even have a shot of him holding the guitar.



I have so many issues with this sig it's not even funny. I'm willing to bet we'll NEVER see Glenn with that guitar. He's aging quickly and was really terrible this past tour. Best case scenario, we get a new Priest album early next year. THEN a tour. Glenn is going to be 69 in October. He's been having a *lot* of trouble playing for the past two years now. I'll be in shock if they ever tour again.

Also, he's been an EMG endorsee since 84. He's always used the same ones. I'm sort of guessing that any "signature" models will be the 81/85 set with red covers. Would be bizarre to have a "new" model after he's played the same ones for 30 years with no changes. 

He's been my hero since '83 and the reason I ever picked up the guitar in the first place. Watching him age is distressing to me.


----------



## narad

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It should be noted that this only a new one off custom for Takayoshi Ohmura, and not a production model.



Ah, that was my favorite from this whole lineup! Hopefully they'll put out a similar signature model within the next few years. Killer guitar...


----------



## feraledge

electriceye said:


> Also, he's been an EMG endorsee since 84. He's always used the same ones. I'm sort of guessing that any "signature" models will be the 81/85 set with red covers. Would be bizarre to have a "new" model after he's played the same ones for 30 years with no changes.








As a gear junkie, I'd be more concerned if a guitarist played that long and stopped looking for more gear.


----------



## Mathemagician

electriceye said:


> I have so many issues with this sig it's not even funny. I'm willing to bet we'll NEVER see Glenn with that guitar. He's aging quickly and was really terrible this past tour. Best case scenario, we get a new Priest album early next year. THEN a tour. Glenn is going to be 69 in October. He's been having a *lot* of trouble playing for the past two years now. I'll be in shock if they ever tour again.
> 
> Also, he's been an EMG endorsee since 84. He's always used the same ones. I'm sort of guessing that any "signature" models will be the 81/85 set with red covers. Would be bizarre to have a "new" model after he's played the same ones for 30 years with no changes.
> 
> He's been my hero since '83 and the reason I ever picked up the guitar in the first place. Watching him age is distressing to me.



I only bought Painkiller two years ago, and it's one of the best metal/thrash albums ever. So. Damn. Fast.


----------



## feraledge

BTW, am I crazy or did ESP just kill it this year so much that no one thought to document it? I'm seeing some walkthroughs, but not many pics (outside of the Exhibition models). Chapman did a walk through and they hover on the Ms, mention their throw back colors, and absolutely do not acknowledge the Reid M400 that's just on the edge of the shots. 
WTF!!


----------



## electriceye

Mathemagician said:


> I only bought Painkiller two years ago, and it's one of the best metal/thrash albums ever. So. Damn. Fast.



Better late than never!  It stands as one of my Top 5 metal albums of all time. Although, keeping a Top 5 is nearly impossible for me at this point. It's up there with Rust in Peace and Master of Puppets for me, though. Glenn's solos alone on All Guns Blazing and A Touch of Evil put most metal guitarists to complete shame. And still does.


----------



## electriceye

feraledge said:


> As a gear junkie, I'd be more concerned if a guitarist played that long and stopped looking for more gear.



Glenn's also been playing the same 4 or 5 guitars since 1983, so....


----------



## jl-austin

feraledge said:


> As a gear junkie, I'd be more concerned if a guitarist played that long and stopped looking for more gear.



I thought he was the driving force behind the 57 / 66 set?


----------



## Mathemagician

electriceye said:


> Better late than never!  It stands as one of my Top 5 metal albums of all time. Although, keeping a Top 5 is nearly impossible for me at this point. It's up there with Rust in Peace and Master of Puppets for me, though. Glenn's solos alone on All Guns Blazing and A Touch of Evil put most metal guitarists to complete shame. And still does.



Yeah like, I can't believe it doesn't regularly get mentioned in the same breath as those albums. It's obviously in that league. I searched forever for an official tab book or something but came up empty. Hopefully UG or jellynote have a good transcription when I have more time this summer. If I focus solely on one song I should be able to learn about 1 minute of All Guns Blazing, lol. 

With all these EMGS out now, I wonder if there is an 81 for the bridge with a bit more low-mids, and something like a neck 81 (for leads) with better cleans.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> With all these EMGS out now, I wonder if there is an 81 for the bridge with a bit more low-mids, and something like a neck 81 (for leads) with better cleans.



Maybe try the Het Set? Supposed to be an 81/60 set with more oomph.


----------



## electriceye

Mathemagician said:


> Yeah like, I can't believe it doesn't regularly get mentioned in the same breath as those albums. It's obviously in that league. I searched forever for an official tab book or something but came up empty. Hopefully UG or jellynote have a good transcription when I have more time this summer. If I focus solely on one song I should be able to learn about 1 minute of All Guns Blazing, lol.
> 
> With all these EMGS out now, I wonder if there is an 81 for the bridge with a bit more low-mids, and something like a neck 81 (for leads) with better cleans.



A tab book DOES exist, but it's obviously long out of print. I actually think I have a copy...  It doesn't get the same mention as the others b/c Priest has never gotten the respect they deserve - in part due to their own failings as self-promoters, admittedly. But their overall catalog has gone criminally ignored by most of the music world. All you hear is Breaking the Law, LAM or YGATC. Three songs out of a 40+ year career and nearly two dozen albums. Been maddening to me for decades.


----------



## A-Branger

electriceye said:


> Also, he's been an EMG endorsee since 84. He's always used the same ones. I'm sort of guessing that any "signature" models will be the 81/85 set with red covers. Would be bizarre to have a "new" model after he's played the same ones for 30 years with no changes.



there might be just tht, regular EMGs with the red cover. Remember the signature set for Zack Wylde was a regular set of EMG but with a special cover with the bullseye


----------



## A-Branger

jl-austin said:


> I thought he was the driving force behind the 57 / 66 set?



I think the 57/66 set suposed to be Dave Mustaine signature set, but he left EMG before they release them, so they just re-brand the set to 57/66


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^That's a rumor that was debunked. Don't remember who said it, but yeah, was just a rumor.

James Hetfield never used the 57/66 set. The 57/66 may have been an independent spinoff, but the Het Set isn't like the 57/66. The Het Set is a juiced-up 81/60 set.


----------



## feraledge

I think James said something about having gone through like 30 prototypes for the Het Set. It's not improbable that the 57/66 were an outcome of that process and then spun off from there.


----------



## yurokx89

EX-401, Horizon I and several others are awesome!
Want to few new guitars))


----------



## Humbuck

MaxOfMetal said:


> ESP applies a thin, clear solid finish to the fretboards on thier guitars, and not just the maple ones like most companies. They then buff the heck out of it so it's nice and shiny like the guitar posted previously. That's why thier ebony boarded guitars have a "glassy" appearance to the fretboard.



Not according to ESP.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

electriceye said:


> I have so many issues with this sig it's not even funny. I'm willing to bet we'll NEVER see Glenn with that guitar. He's aging quickly and was really terrible this past tour. Best case scenario, we get a new Priest album early next year. THEN a tour. Glenn is going to be 69 in October. He's been having a *lot* of trouble playing for the past two years now. I'll be in shock if they ever tour again.
> 
> Also, he's been an EMG endorsee since 84. He's always used the same ones. I'm sort of guessing that any "signature" models will be the 81/85 set with red covers. Would be bizarre to have a "new" model after he's played the same ones for 30 years with no changes.
> 
> He's been my hero since '83 and the reason I ever picked up the guitar in the first place. Watching him age is distressing to me.


Remember that ESP Axxion that Dave Mustain played live maybe once?


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Humbuck said:


> Not according to ESP.



He's actually right - Ankhenaten over on Jemsite, formerly a regular poster over on the Megadeth forums under the name Pharaoh, used to be an ESP dealer.

He had a couple different ESP custom guitars made, and he said that the first thing he used to do on their rosewood boards would be to take a razor blade to them and scrape off the finish on the fretboard wood so it could breathe and be oiled properly.

Whether this is the case for all their guitars or just a certain period or certain models I don't know, but it was definitely a thing at some point. My info is 10 years old at this point, but it definitely happened.


----------



## possumkiller

I wouldn't exactly call it a hard finish. They just wax and buff it super smooth. One of the reasons I'm not interested in a USA made ESP.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> I wouldn't exactly call it a hard finish. They just wax and buff it super smooth. One of the reasons I'm not interested in a USA made ESP.



The lack of finish on the fretboard?


----------



## Andromalia

Well, iI have an ESP that is likely a good 15 years old now, and it would make sense even without a finish that buffed it would shine, since I have litterally never seen ebony boards with that tight a grain on any other guitar save my amfisound. (which is a custom costing much more than a standard series ESP)
I guess any kind of added finish would have worn off now or at least worn off in places so I could see it and nothing.


----------



## jerm

Anyone have any info on the purple one in the back at 0:40-0:45 (the superstrat one)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjLzU9tynU8


----------



## GenghisCoyne

narad said:


> Ah, that was my favorite from this whole lineup! Hopefully they'll put out a similar signature model within the next few years. Killer guitar...



this looks like every transgendered person on every dating site ever.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Is it a guy or a girl???


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

GenghisCoyne said:


> this looks like every transgendered person on every dating site ever.





Fierce_Swe said:


> Is it a guy or a girl???



That's Takayoshi Ohmura, and *HE* doesn't f_u_ck around.


----------



## narad

GenghisCoyne said:


> this looks like every transgendered person on every dating site ever.



This is a guitar forum. Can we focus a bit more on the guitar and less on the transgenderedness?


----------



## Tesla

I was hoping the success of the Ben Weinman sig would have prompted a couple of new X-Tone models this year.


----------



## laxu

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That's Takayoshi Ohmura, and *HE* doesn't f_u_ck around.




Based on that he's like an Yngwie impersonator.


----------



## starkill

laxu said:


> Based on that he's like an Yngwie impersonator.


Except the fact that Yngwie never weared red nail polish.


----------



## USMarine75

laxu said:


> Based on that he's like an Yngwie impersonator.





Most definitely, but *much *better. 

(Assuming this isn't off topic, because, after all, he is playing an ESP )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Here he sounds like Yngwie and Marty Friedman had a shredtastic child. 



And it sounds awesome. Definitely sounds a LOT more versatile than Yngwie.

EDIT: And his tone is MUCH better, especially at :36.


----------



## JD27

Sounds much better in the last 2 videos.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

laxu said:


> Based on that he's like an Yngwie impersonator.



Well yeah, he's a neoclassical shredder. They're pretty much all Yngwie impersonators to some degree. He does it well and it's not all he does, so I won't complain.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And his tone is MUCH better, especially at :36.



That reeeeeeally depends on which Yngwie albums you're comparing it to. Ol' Fatty's had some killer tones at various points in the past, even if his tone has kinda gone to sh!t over the past... well, decade.


----------



## feraledge

Real shredders always wear a blouse. #fact

If I wasn't trying harder to get actual work done I could make a fine compilation to support the fact that the blouse is the "shirt of destiny" for killer guitarists.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

So it's because I wear t-shirts I can't play harmonic minor scales faster than 208 bpm?


----------



## feraledge

Fierce_Swe said:


> So it's because I wear t-shirts I can't play harmonic minor scales faster than 208 bpm?



Unquestionably. Not unrelated, you might want to take a look over your accessories, I'm just going to go out on a limb and say your scarf, jewelry, and bolo selections are lacking as well.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Yeah, Probably!!!


----------



## feraledge

If you want to deal with the devil you better check the dress code:


----------



## stevexc

Rule 1 of Shredding: Your playing can't be flashier than your clothing.


----------



## crystallake

I missed the memo. Did they get rid of the Vintage Plus?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

crystallake said:


> I missed the memo. Did they get rid of the Vintage Plus?



They seem to be phasing out their Strat-shaped guitars (Vintage Plus, LTD ST) in favor for the new Snapper/SN shape.


----------



## USMarine75

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Well yeah, he's a neoclassical shredder. They're pretty much all RITCHIE BLACKMORE impersonators to some degree.



Fixed...


----------



## cpfc_fan

Speaking of Takayoshi Ohmura. He is also apart of this fast rising band.


----------



## Geysd

Hey guys I'm not up to date, isn't the following a new model?
And does anyone know what the "HRF" stands for?

E-II HRF NT-8B DRMS


----------



## stevexc

Geysd said:


> Hey guys I'm not up to date, isn't the following a new model?
> And does anyone know what the "HRF" stands for?
> 
> E-II HRF NT-8B DRMS



That one specifically is new but they "introduced"* the HRF in 2012. I'd assume the H is for Horizon, the F is for Forest, and the R is for the hell of it.

*despite the LTD H models using the Forest headstock for years by that point...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

According to Amazon.com, the Viper 200b is going on sale tomorrow, and it already has an "Add to Cart" option on the official site! Oh yes, it will be mine...


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They seem to be phasing out their Strat-shaped guitars (Vintage Plus, LTD ST) in favor for the new Snapper/SN shape.



No.....please no....


----------



## electriceye

feraledge said:


> Real shredders always wear a blouse. #fact
> 
> If I wasn't trying harder to get actual work done I could make a fine compilation to support the fact that the blouse is the "shirt of destiny" for killer guitarists.



LOL!


----------



## electriceye

GuitarBizarre said:


> Remember that ESP Axxion that Dave Mustain played live maybe once?



I do! What an odd-ball that thing was.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> No.....please no....



Don't you have a Schecter USA anyways? 



electriceye said:


> I do! What an odd-ball that thing was.



So much work and effort put into that masterpiece that he wanted made for 15 years... Only to see the light of day once on a Guitar World video.



Isn't that fret access just _divine_?

EDIT: At least with Glenn's sig, it looks like something he slapped together in 5 minutes.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

feraledge said:


> If you want to deal with the devil you better check the dress code:



But what about Petrucci???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Petrucci wears Affliction. 

We never speak of his wardrobe.


----------



## Trashgreen

Gary Holt's Guitar, Painted In His Own Blood - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Petrucci wears Affliction.
> 
> We never speak of his wardrobe.



I like to think that Petrucci is a guitar wizard from another dimension, that he enters "our world" through a Terminator style portal that results in him winding up naked in a MMA fighters closet, and, as the clock is ticking, he's gotta make some moves to lay down some shred-wizardry.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^....ing poetry, man.


----------



## AnybodyListening

Where the hell is the scoop with that Vernon Reid throwback? I'm ....in dying to know more!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I guess it's something that'll be revealed for Summer NAMM along with the Benjamin Burnley sig.


----------



## laxu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here he sounds like Yngwie and Marty Friedman had a shredtastic child.



Well he apparently played in Marty Friedman's band so I guess he picked up some stuff. Anyway, dude seems to be more versatile than these videos give him credit. Killer chops in any case.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Petrucci wears Affliction.
> 
> We never speak of his wardrobe.




The Trooch hasn't always been immune to Shred Fashion...


----------



## Nlelith

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That's Takayoshi Ohmura, and *HE* doesn't f_u_ck around.


"Pleasant Surprise", te-hee. That would be a fitting caption for the photo, which started this whole discussion.


----------



## LTigh

GenghisCoyne said:


> this looks like every transgendered person on every dating site ever.



Yeah, well, thank god you didn't see the pic Omura tweeted out of him and his bandmates cosplaying as Street Fighter characters (he dressed up as Chun Li).

Seems to be a thing where all the metal guys are going for the androgynous or bishonen pretty-boy anime look over in Japanland. 

That being said, regardless of his unfortunate taste in fashion, dude shreds enough to have the Lead Guitar spot in Marty Friedman's band when not utterly slaying as a member of BabyMetal's Kami Band (this time in zombie makeup, not gender-confusion animu-makeup).

Watching the Budokan concert a couple of years back finally convinced me to take the plunge into the magical world of 7-strings.

Plus I'm GASsing hard for an LTD version of that Snapper-7. Damn near got myself an AW-7 back when I couldn't afford it because it was the closest thing (sort of) aesthetically (yeah, I know, hard tail, neck through, different PUs, etc.).


----------



## GuitarBizarre

LTigh said:


> Seems to be a thing where all the metal guys are going for the androgynous or bishonen pretty-boy anime look over in Japanland.



That's not exactly a new thing, that's part of the metal look over there, like denim and leather have been over here for decades. We're going on 20/30 years of that being the default. 

Hell, google "Visual Kei" - then remind yourself that it's an ancient, outmoded trend in japan like Hair Metal is in the US.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Info for anyone in the UK interested in the ESP Nosferatu guitar or the Lynch Burnt Tiger

According to Andertons Music:



Andertons Mailorder via Email said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Good news and bad on this one.
> 
> The KH-Nosferatu is MASSIVELY limited edition and all the ones that were coming to the UK have already been snapped up so we wont be able to get hold of one of those for you.
> 
> The Burnt Tiger isnt due to arrive in the UK until May and the predicted cost for that is £1234, however as there are a couple of months between that may change as the exchange rate varies.
> 
> Best regards,
> Phil


----------



## USMarine75

Gary Holt signature guitar case candy:






I kid, I kid...


----------



## Zado




----------



## StevenC

^^^

I said god damn!


----------



## feraledge

Someone one the ESP page finally responded about the Reid guitar: 


> Hi Angel. You probably saw or heard about the LTD "Multi-Swirl" guitar we had at NAMM. We took it to see what people thought about it... and apparently they liked it a lot. No information yet on whether or not this will be released for sale to the public, but we'll keep everyone in the loop. Thanks.


So maybe?


----------



## BouhZik

Trashgreen said:


> Gary Holt's Guitar, Painted In His Own Blood - The ESP Guitar Company



I thought the bald dude was Javale McGee


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

His new pickups ARE different. They use both steel and ceramic magnets.


----------



## feraledge

Really disappointed that they couldn't make steel and leather work.


----------



## rewihendrix

Fierce_Swe said:


> But what about Petrucci???



pics[/QUOTE]

all these are great, but it was Randy Rhoads who gave us J-lo...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Really disappointed that they couldn't make steel and leather work.



Agreed. Leather-studded EMG? .... yeah. 

Also, I quite like the black with red logo.






And poor ESP, don't even have his sig guitar on the box. 

EDIT: Looks like the Gary Holt set is just a red-colored EMG 81/89R set.

http://www.emgpickups.com/guitar/signature-sets/active/gh-set.html


----------



## AnybodyListening

feraledge said:


> Someone one the ESP page finally responded about the Reid guitar:
> 
> So maybe?



Good to know... Hoping this makes its way into production... I'm jonesin'!


----------



## CaptainD00M

Zado said:


>



Wow thats gnarly!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GrESPtsch.


----------



## Andromalia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> GrESPtsch.




Don't say that during breakfast.


----------



## mnemonic

I tried to say it, and I've developed a lisp.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Andromalia said:


> Don't say that during breakfast.



I think thats the sound I make when I sneeze


----------



## untitled164

E-II HORIZON NT-II TESB 

I wish ESP would stop putting feckin EMGs in (almost) every guitar. Direct mount passives, single knob and a satin neck and there's my perfect guitar. Absolutely gorgeous.

Maybe I'll get on the horn to ESP and have them do it for me. They do a signature line and endorsements for total nobodies, right?


----------



## Andromalia

No, but they do customs for 6K. ^^


----------



## untitled164

Andromalia said:


> No, but they do customs for 6K. ^^



So affordable!


----------



## electriceye

untitled164 said:


> E-II HORIZON NT-II TESB
> 
> I wish ESP would stop putting feckin EMGs in (almost) every guitar. Direct mount passives, single knob and a satin neck and there's my perfect guitar. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Maybe I'll get on the horn to ESP and have them do it for me. They do a signature line and endorsements for total nobodies, right?



Hubba hubba!!


----------



## feraledge

Andromalia said:


> No, but they do customs for 6K. ^^



If 6 people get behind one line of specs, then a dealer can do a run of E-IIs.


----------



## starkill

untitled164 said:


> E-II HORIZON NT-II TESB
> 
> I wish ESP would stop putting feckin EMGs in (almost) every guitar. Direct mount passives, single knob and a satin neck and there's my perfect guitar. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Maybe I'll get on the horn to ESP and have them do it for me. They do a signature line and endorsements for total nobodies, right?



Why this hate on EMG's? That are awesome PU's, especially the 57/66 Set.
They are way better than any passive pickup and that's why they install them on almost every guitar. Passives have so many weaknesses.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

starkill said:


> Why this hate on EMG's? That are awesome PU's, especially the 57/66 Set.
> They are way better than any passive pickup and that's why they install them on almost every guitar. Passives have so many weaknesses.



Dude. You're being a jerk to people to prefer passives. Don't do that, dude.

Actives have a lot of problems too, some due to cost and others due having to have a battery life. The end result is that the sound quality is different and some people like it and some don't.


----------



## feraledge

starkill said:


> Why this hate on EMG's? That are awesome PU's, especially the 57/66 Set.
> They are way better than any passive pickup and that's why they install them on almost every guitar. Passives have so many weaknesses.



Opinion =/= fact. 
I prefer passives personally, but there are times I was more drawn to actives, but you have to expect that people will air their grievances when a guitar doesn't come stock to their personalized expectations. 
If you have actives, you have like a dozen choices. If you go passive, you have hundreds. Doesn't make any of them right, but that's why it's an opinion, right?


----------



## Humbuck

starkill said:


> Passives have so many weaknesses.



Like?


----------



## Zhysick

Humbuck said:


> Like?



Higher string pull, less headroom/dynamics for the same output as actives, "closer" range of frequencies...

Won't call them weaknesses except for the string pull but let's say it this way:

An active pickup is an improvement over the passive pickup as it is a solid state amp over a valve amp.

Technologically/physics-wise is an improvement but hey! looks like we, guitarists, prefer what is "not better" because, for some strange reason, sounds better for us...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^also, active pickups don't suffer tone loss from long guitar cables and huge pedalboards since they're low impedance. They're also dead quiet.


----------



## stevexc

On the other hand, actives can't djent, so they lose. Misha said so.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

stevexc said:


> On the other hand, actives can't djent, so they lose. Misha said so.



...despite rocking and praising a 57/66 set and the Het Set at one point.


----------



## curlyvice

Just e-mailed my dealer about this bad boy






But this one is seriously growing on me






Hopefully I can pick up both before summer rolls around. I think the white Horizon would look insane with a set of white Blackhawks in it.


----------



## canuck brian

curlyvice said:


> Just e-mailed my dealer about this bad boy



I wish ESP would just stick their logo on their guitars again....


----------



## JD27

canuck brian said:


> I wish ESP would just stick their logo on their guitars again....



You can still have it, just going to cost you... ESP gave you the Jay and Silent Bob Rap when it comes to the logo.






5000 bucks, little man, 
Put that sh*t in my hand 
If that money doesn't show 
Then you owe me, owe me, owe.


----------



## 693

canuck brian said:


> I wish ESP would just stick their logo on their guitars again....



Why?

Really love that white horizon. And the cocktock always make them look more classy. ESP should stick with that on the Horizon, as it doesn't look like every other pointy guitar.


----------



## Zhysick

I want that white cockstock in ma life!!

Uhm... that sounded pretty sexual... should rephrase it somehow...


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're also dead quiet.



That's a filthy lie.


----------



## marcwormjim

The Roland GK, Fishman Tripleplay, and piezo-fed hexaphonic modelling systems such as the Line 6 Variax, etc. - Those pickup-systems can be argued to be functionally-superior to monophonic active technology held over from 20+ years ago. We even have companies such as Varitone and Cycfi improving upon the active pups we're used to seeing. 

I suspect the EMG worship may have more to do with their advertising budget. Then, again, some of my guitars have passive pickups, and I enjoy them a good deal.


----------



## Spicypickles

canuck brian said:


> I wish ESP would just stick their logo on their guitars again....





Just put a decal on it.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

untitled164 said:


> E-II HORIZON NT-II TESB
> 
> I wish ESP would stop putting feckin EMGs in (almost) every guitar. Direct mount passives, single knob and a satin neck and there's my perfect guitar. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Maybe I'll get on the horn to ESP and have them do it for me. They do a signature line and endorsements for total nobodies, right?



I'm GASing for that guitar but no dealer in the EU has it on their lists yet but they have all the new Ibanez's... 

Edit: And the white one looks awesome too. I wish I could try them out...


----------



## theicon2125

Yesterday my dealer called ESP to see if they had an estimate on on when the new ZH-7B would be available. Unfortunately no update on when they'll be shipping. Apparently my order was the very first order for that model so it will be the first one made other than the one used for photos and NAMM. They were supposed to start production in December but it got delayed. I'm pretty bummed, hopefully they get the production up and going on them soon.


----------



## kevdes93

^ NGD when you get it! I'm super interested in the new zh


----------



## NicePants

That Arrow in black andromeda is one of the best looking guitars I have ever seen. I just wish it didn't cost as much as renting a taiwanese harem for a week.


----------



## cpfc_fan

NicePants said:


> That Arrow in black andromeda is one of the best looking guitars I have ever seen. I just wish it didn't cost as much as renting a taiwanese harem for a week.



Look for top quality 2nd hand ones from Japan


----------



## HisShadow

it seems that the M-400s are made in korea... GAS rising


----------



## stevexc

HisShadow said:


> it seems that the M-400s are made in korea... GAS rising



I hope not, I was planning on not spending any money on guitars this year... 

But seriously, where are you seeing this? I'd love to have some confirmation on it.


----------



## JD27

stevexc said:


> I hope not, I was planning on not spending any money on guitars this year...
> 
> But seriously, where are you seeing this? I'd love to have some confirmation on it.



The M-400 protoypes that were listed in the ESP 2016 Preview thread were made in Korea. Not sure if that will carry over to the production model.


----------



## feraledge

I had gotten word that the 400 series is back in Korea early on. That's my confirmation.


----------



## Andromalia

Anyone seen a new Ken Susi signature in a european store ? New Ibanez are vailable, mostly, but didn't see the new ESP yet.


----------



## canuck brian

693 said:


> Why?
> 
> Really love that white horizon. And the cocktock always make them look more classy. ESP should stick with that on the Horizon, as it doesn't look like every other pointy guitar.



Because i said "LOGO" not "headstock shape." I want the *ESP* logo on the headstock, not the EII one.


----------



## technomancer

canuck brian said:


> Because i said "LOGO" not "headstock shape." I want the *ESP* logo on the headstock, not the EII one.



You can always suck it up and buy an Original series with the logo if it's THAT important to you 

Much higher quality guitar but you pay for it...

ESP HORIZON NT CTM ABSB - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## canuck brian

technomancer said:


> You can always suck it up and buy an Original series with the logo if it's THAT important to you
> 
> Much higher quality guitar but you pay for it...
> 
> ESP HORIZON NT CTM ABSB - The ESP Guitar Company



I'm aware and it is actually that important to me. If I buy an ESP, I want it to say ESP on the headstock. It's why I'm hunting an older Horizon instead of paying a silly amount of money for a different decal. It's kinda like how I hate most Ibanez guitars without the swoosh. It just looks weird.



Spicypickles said:


> Just put a decal on it.



Yeah i'll stick an ESP sticker on a $2000 guitar. That makes total sense.


----------



## technomancer

canuck brian said:


> Yeah i'll stick an ESP sticker on a $2000 guitar. That makes total sense.



Well you are a luthier, so in theory you could buy a logo and redo the headstock


----------



## Dan_Vacant

this line up is missing a Brian Eschbach signature.


----------



## canuck brian

technomancer said:


> Well you are a luthier, so in theory you could buy a logo and redo the headstock



I did at one point think about putting a JEM handle into my JBM.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

canuck brian said:


> I did at one point think about putting a JEM handle into my JBM.



And you didn't do this WHY!?


----------



## CaptainD00M

canuck brian said:


> I did at one point think about putting a JEM handle into my JBM.



I think that would make me like that guitar more


----------



## Blytheryn

Dan_Vacant said:


> this line up is missing a Brian Eschbach signature.



I can't agree enough. The guy is an absolute beastly rhythm guitarist.


----------



## canuck brian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And you didn't do this WHY!?



Because they released a cheaper version i plan to do it to.


----------



## CaptainD00M

^^

Please tell me you will strip the neck on it too. Bolt on neck guitars with painted necks offend me on a fundamental level.


----------



## canuck brian

CaptainD00M said:


> ^^
> 
> Please tell me you will strip the neck on it too. Bolt on neck guitars with painted necks offend me on a fundamental level.



Honestly the neck on the JBM100 is a dream - it's so silky! I wouldn't do a thing to it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

canuck brian said:


> Because they released a cheaper version i plan to do it to.









I also don't get the hate for painted necks. I can deal with either painted or unpainted necks, just as long as it's either oil or satin. Gloss is a nopeynope.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gloss is a nopeynope.



Thats part of my point jazz, the other part is that aesthetically I think (as do some others) that painted necks on bolt on guitars look weird. This is probably due to associating bolt on neck guitars with Ibanez or Fender who don't paint their necks. Yes fender puts that hideous gloss on some, fine, but it looks like wool 

Point being is it looks weird.


----------



## NeglectedField

Any idea if there's an RRP price list for the UK? Trying to figure out how much the LTD SN-200HT will be.


----------



## electriceye

Starting to see the Tiptons showing up at $1099. Frankly, even if they were $199, I wouldn't bite.


----------



## theicon2125

Just got a call from my dealer saying my ZH-7B is at their main store and will be at my local store tomorrow!!!!!!    Anyone interested can be on the lookout for a NGD in the Seven String part of the forum within the next few days.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

theicon2125 said:


> Just got a call from my dealer saying my ZH-7B is at their main store and will be at my local store tomorrow!!!!!!    Anyone interested can be on the lookout for a NGD in the Seven String part of the forum within the next few days.



Nice! The Tiger Eye Sunburst Horizon has been calling my name and I'm about to get one !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, my hopes for a USA market Akira Takasaki sig have been dashed.  His signature Duncan set is Japan-only.


----------



## crystallake

Sam Ash exclusive LTD

ESP LTD Tony Perry Slimer Viper Electric Guitar | SamAsh


----------



## manu80

love that !!!!!!!


----------



## Mattykoda

Ya....no


----------



## bloodjunkie

^Is that for real? It looks like something someone threw together in a guitar generator in a few minutes...


----------



## Mathemagician

Mattykoda said:


> Ya....no



There is a LOT going on in that guitar. Sheesh. The body picture is pretty cool, but red accents on a busy yellow background? That is loud.


----------



## Mattykoda

bloodjunkie said:


> ^Is that for real? It looks like something someone threw together in a guitar generator in a few minutes...



Yup DCGL said its due out in June.

EDIT: $2199


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP and EMG are really going all-out with the red. 
Should have just kept the standard black.


----------



## bloodjunkie

Mattykoda said:


> Yup DCGL said its due out in June.
> 
> EDIT: $2199



Jeez, all that graphic can make think of is The Lorax(I know it's a CoB record)..


----------



## JD27

Yikes, that is waste of a perfectly good ESP SV.  I guess he saw Gary Holt signed with ESP and said, "Oh hell no, if anyone is going to have the ugliest ESP Signature, it's going to be me!"


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Take out the red accents on the body, headstock and binding, and I think it'd look pretty brutal


----------



## oremus91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP and EMG are really going all-out with the red.
> Should have just kept the standard black.



Unfortunately I'll bet money at ESP HQ after these don't sell some exec will be telling investors at a board meeting about how no one likes color.

Even though I'm a long time Bodom fan and think this is hideous, the last thing ESP needs is yet another reason to sell a guitar in gloss black.


----------



## Mathemagician

What really sucks is that red EMGS are exactly what 14 year old me would have thought was awesome. They need to put the red EMG's on $5-700 guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

oremus91 said:


> Even though I'm a long time Bodom fan and think this is hideous, the last thing ESP needs is yet another reason to sell a guitar in gloss black.



I'll take gloss black over a graphic.  Besides, gloss black with colored accents (bevels, pinstripes, etc) look badass.


----------



## electriceye

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP and EMG are really going all-out with the red.
> Should have just kept the standard black.



Yeah, this red trend is killing me. It just looks so cartoonish. Not one of the guitars it's been used on looks good. The Holt and GT sigs are two of the ugliest guitars I've ever seen. And I'm the biggest Tipton fanboy you'll ever meet.

BTW, EMG won't respond to me, despite asking several times. Any idea when the GTV pups will be available retail?


----------



## manu80

uggghhh...going downhill, like the band...


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I would absolutely never own one, but if anyone can pull it off it's Alexi.


----------



## Zado

manu80 said:


> uggghhh...going downhill, like the band...



Mh? something wrong with nowaday's COB? It's been a while since last time I cheked em


----------



## Blytheryn

Zado said:


> Mh? something wrong with nowaday's COB? It's been a while since last time I cheked em



Not that I can see, unless he's talking about the first three albums. That hasn't been their sound since like 2002 though. I saw them play 3 times in 2015 and they blew the roof off of the place. Tight as ever.


----------



## feraledge

So these are starting to pop up now. Even a B stock on Reverb for $1233. 
Who's pulling the trigger first?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

feraledge said:


> So these are starting to pop up now. Even a B stock on Reverb for $1233.
> Who's pulling the trigger first?



Me.  But I've been going back and forth on the NT vs. Floyd. Pretty set on the Floyd at this point and putting a tremol-no in it.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Spicypickles

What am that! Hawt


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A custom-shop model, it looks like.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

That natural strat with the reverse headstock looks amazing!


----------



## Zado




----------



## stevexc

JD27 said:


> The M-400 protoypes that were listed in the ESP 2016 Preview thread were made in Korea. Not sure if that will carry over to the production model.





feraledge said:


> I had gotten word that the 400 series is back in Korea early on. That's my confirmation.



Looks like the ones on Sweetwater - at least, the MH-401s that they have pics of - are Indo. Not exactly a big deal given a ~$300 price difference between them and the Deluxe MH (although they do have the blue MH-1000NT for only $50 more than the MH-401s...).

Still would have been cool to see them coming out of WMI, but if they play dece it doesn't matter. Pumped to try one out when they make it to shelves here.


----------



## JD27

stevexc said:


> Looks like the ones on Sweetwater - at least, the MH-401s that they have pics of - are Indo. Not exactly a big deal given a ~$300 price difference between them and the Deluxe MH (although they do have the blue MH-1000NT for only $50 more than the MH-401s...).
> 
> Still would have been cool to see them coming out of WMI, but if they play dece it doesn't matter. Pumped to try one out when they make it to shelves here.



Not sure about the MH-401, these M-400s are the ones I noticed were Korean. Nobody has them in stock yet, so I don't know if it will be the same for the production runs. 


ESP M400 Maple Blue Chrome MBLCM Prototype | eBay


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998

*Drooling* I love ESP/LTD way too much. The only guitar that I can truly play at my max potential on!


----------



## Smoked Porter

Mathemagician said:


> There is a LOT going on in that guitar. Sheesh. The body picture is pretty cool, but red accents on a busy yellow background? That is loud.



The body picture isn't bad, especially if you're a Bodom superfan (not you specifically), but I think if you went a step further and took that away too, it would be sweet as hell. I really, really like the cloudy gold thing going on with just the base finish. It kinda reminds me of this album cover:


----------



## Blytheryn

Smoked Porter said:


> The body picture isn't bad, especially if you're a Bodom superfan (not you specifically), but I think if you went a step further and took that away too, it would be sweet as hell. I really, really like the cloudy gold thing going on with just the base finish. It kinda reminds me of this album cover:



I just noticed the red Scythe inlays. Red. Scythe. Inlays. Is it growing on me?


----------



## Smoked Porter

Well, they aren't _quite _as hard on the eyes as the body stripe and pickup, if that counts for anything.


----------



## Blytheryn

Smoked Porter said:


> Well, they aren't _quite _as hard on the eyes as the body stripe and pickup, if that counts for anything.



I can't see Alexi playing that thing live. There's no way.


----------



## feraledge

stevexc said:


> Looks like the ones on Sweetwater - at least, the MH-401s that they have pics of - are Indo. Not exactly a big deal given a ~$300 price difference between them and the Deluxe MH (although they do have the blue MH-1000NT for only $50 more than the MH-401s...).
> 
> Still would have been cool to see them coming out of WMI, but if they play dece it doesn't matter. Pumped to try one out when they make it to shelves here.



Considering the mess that WMI has had over the last year (maybe longer?), it's probable that the move back to Korea is a part of their restructuring and movement forward. So it wouldn't be improbable that some guitars are made there and some in Indonesia until things get moving fully again. 
What I got was from an ESP rep, so I'd put weight on it even if the timeline isn't on point.


----------



## Nlelith

Wait, those new M400 are made by WMI, but equipped with Floyd Rose Specials? What a waste... If they'd come with 1000 series, they would be such a great deal for the quality, even with a higher price tag.


----------



## Zado

Nlelith said:


> Wait, those new M400 are made by WMI, but equipped with Floyd Rose Specials? What a waste... If they'd come with 1000 series, they would be such a great deal for the quality, even with a higher price tag.



FR Special is not that bad afterall


----------



## AnybodyListening

They aren't bad. Replace the zinc block with a brass one, don't torque the hell out of the string lock screws and I've found them to hold up as good as any other Floyds I've had. I'm glad ESP went back to World in terms of making the mid line stuff. World used to build even the 50 and 100 series back in the earlier LTD runs. The Indo and China made stuff is decent, but the Korean/World guitars aren't far from the real deal.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Zado said:


> FR Special is not that bad afterall





AnybodyListening said:


> They aren't bad. Replace the zinc block with a brass one, don't torque the hell out of the string lock screws and I've found them to hold up as good as any other Floyds I've had. I'm glad ESP went back to World in terms of making the mid line stuff. World used to build even the 50 and 100 series back in the earlier LTD runs. The Indo and China made stuff is decent, but the Korean/World guitars aren't far from the real deal.



I've only ever had 1 so my sample size is small... but that POS would not stay in tune, period. Sold the guitar because of it


----------



## TheShreddinHand

For you guys who've played/owned M-II's, how different or similar is the forearm cutaway to an Ibanez RG?


----------



## Spicypickles

feraledge said:


> Considering the mess that WMI has had over the last year (maybe longer?), it's probable that the move back to Korea is a part of their restructuring and movement forward. So it wouldn't be improbable that some guitars are made there and some in Indonesia until things get moving fully again.
> What I got was from an ESP rep, so I'd put weight on it even if the timeline isn't on point.





What is this mess with WMI? I've seen hints at it but never fully explained.


----------



## stevexc

TheShreddinHand said:


> For you guys who've played/owned M-II's, how different or similar is the forearm cutaway to an Ibanez RG?



I find them to be pretty similar. I haven't played a proper M-II in a little while, but I don't remember it being much different from my M-102.



Spicypickles said:


> What is this mess with WMI? I've seen hints at it but never fully explained.



Here's the story from Ormsby's dealings with them. TL;DR: new manager convinced rest of the managers to take a pay cut, increased his own wage, then in order to increase profits stopped ordering materials. So there was a huge backlog and a lot of issues. He's gone now, though.


----------



## Spicypickles

Wow, shady stuff.


So that's why so much stuff has been on backorder so long.


----------



## mnemonic

Huh, shame about that WMI drama. I guess it can lead to major issues when most midrange guitars seem to be made in the same factory. Something happens to that factory, nothing gets made. 

I wonder if the volume of guitars being made to catch up production as well as having potentially run out of wood stockpiles will affect the average quality of 2016 guitars made by WMI? From what little I know about Ormsby, I doubt he would try to sell sub-par guitars, but you never know with all the big brands.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Loving this ESP Custom Shop Eclipse:


https://www.instagram.com/p/BCi1klvQiJ7/


----------



## Zado

^ :OOOO

EDIT: the fretboard needs to be a lil more distressed tho


----------



## Humbuck

Loving this one too...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCdvvSSQiC9/?taken-by=espguitars


----------



## mnemonic

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Loving this ESP Custom Shop Eclipse:



Oh damn, that is awesome.


----------



## Spicypickles

What are the toggles for?


On/Off and coil tap?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's probably disengaged. I've seen some dudes who get an Eclipse custom and keep the upper switch, but keep it disconnected. No clue why.


----------



## Spicypickles

Aesthetics? Didn't heftfield to that to his trucksters and what not?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And Jeff Hanneman did that to his Eclipse.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Mathemagician said:


> What really sucks is that red EMGS are exactly what 14 year old me would have thought was awesome. They need to put the red EMG's on $5-700 guitars.





electriceye said:


> Yeah, this red trend is killing me. It just looks so cartoonish. Not one of the guitars it's been used on looks good. The Holt and GT sigs are two of the ugliest guitars I've ever seen. And I'm the biggest Tipton fanboy you'll ever meet.
> 
> BTW, EMG won't respond to me, despite asking several times. Any idea when the GTV pups will be available retail?



My reply from another thread.


Emperor Guillotine said:


> A simple pickup swap would be no problem though - especially since EMG is mass producing red pickups now. EMG Pickups / Electric Guitar Pickups, Bass Guitar Pickups, Acoustic Guitar Pickups (So no one has to track down a Gary Holt signature Schecter/ESP or a Glenn Tipton signature ESP just to rip the red EMG pickups out of it anymore.)



Also, the Glenn Tipton pickups are available on the EMG site.


----------



## Zado




----------



## larry

Was wondering when pics of that were going to pop up. Kept seeing it in namm vids, but no one would acknowledge it.


----------



## kevdes93

Damn that thing looks brutal, not sure why but it reminds me of godzilla


----------



## Spicypickles

At least it has a proper headstock.


----------



## electriceye

Emperor Guillotine said:


> My reply from another thread.
> 
> 
> Also, the Glenn Tipton pickups are available on the EMG site.



They're starting to show up for pre-orders now at various retailers. The only release date I've seen is March 13.


----------



## Andromalia

Still no word on the Ken Susi availability ? T_T


----------



## Humbuck

Spicypickles said:


> At least it has a proper headstock.



To me it's got the wrong headstock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


>



Can this bridge be more janky? 

Come on ESP, you can mill a baseplate.


----------



## Mathemagician

I was literally thinking the opposite that bridge looks fine to me. Seems comfortable. And that neck joint. Oh man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> I was literally thinking the opposite that bridge looks fine to me



They milled a weird plate just to mount the cheap looking (there's already dings, finish flaws and corrosion) OEM single string bridges to, and they didn't even do that very well as the lowest string is already at maximum travel. 

This is "home builder" level. 

I hope this is an exhibition guitar that they had to rush and not what's actually going to a customer. 

Come on ESP, you're better than this.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

What's with all these guitars with the bridge in the wrong place lately?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Petar Bogdanov said:


> What's with all these guitars with the bridge in the wrong place lately?



I don't think some of these companies that lack experience in the 8+ string realm understand how much wider of an intonation range is needed. 

Depending on tuning and string gauge you almost need to fan the bridge on parallel fretted instruments to get all the strings to intonate properly. 

This guitar is a great example of that.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think some of these companies that lack experience in the 8+ string realm understand how much wider of an intonation range is needed.
> 
> Depending on tuning and string gauge you almost need to fan the bridge on parallel fretted instruments to get all the strings to intonate properly.
> 
> This guitar is a great example of that.



If the baseplate has to be as small as possible, it's definitely the way to go.


----------



## GuitarBizarre

Petar Bogdanov said:


> If the baseplate has to be as small as possible, it's definitely the way to go.



It doesn't though? No need for it to be anything other than the appropriate size to make it *work* properly.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Omg that 9th string saddle    I haven't laughed that hard in months


----------



## Spicypickles

Damn, life must be hard ^


----------



## Fierce_Swe

So goddamn fugly...


----------



## Mathemagician

Oh now I can't un-see it. And I didn't even catch that it was a 9 string I honestly just assumed it was 8. Wow. Yeah that's gotta be a NAMM rush-job type thing.


----------



## Mattykoda

Sorry for the necro but damn I want all of these!!!


----------



## Forkface

I love that Susi but i am hesitant on the evertune bridge. i dont know why.


----------



## Andromalia

That's the guitar I planned to buy this year, they're taking their damn sweet time to make it available.


----------



## madrigal77

Really?!?! *9* strings?!?!? I'm sorry, but anything more than a 7 sounds ....ing stupid and like a blue whale farting.


----------



## stevexc

madrigal77 said:


> Really?!?! *9* strings?!?!? I'm sorry, but anything more than a 7 sounds ....ing stupid and like a blue whale farting.



You might find that to be an unpopular opinion on a forum _expressly designed for extended range instruments_.

Signed,
Someone else who isn't a fan of guitars tuned that low but has the good sense to know when it's the wrong context to spout off about it


----------



## Seikilos

I think the baseplate with individual saddles is genius. I wonder how it sounds with all that wenge


----------

